# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Four, Five and Eight-String Electrics >  New Fender Emando

## Steve Perry

Have you fellas seen this yet?  I'm pretty excited!

http://www.fender.com/series/folk/mando-strat/

----------

Chinn, 

mcintalker, 

rico mando

----------


## mrmando

Wowsers ... where are they having those built? 

Is it fair to say that there's no great virtue in copying the original bridge design, since the iffy intonation is one of the most common complaints about old Mandocasters? 

Photo, for posterity:

----------


## Steve Perry

I would assume that at the $399 MSRP that it's made in China.  That's not a bad thing either.  Some of Fenders best guitars lately come out of China.  Just go over to the Tele page http://www.tdpri.com and see what they say about the Classic Vibe series that comes out of China.

----------


## Steve Perry

... and the YouTube video...  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYTz1...ature=youtu.be

----------


## mrmando

Well, Gibson left the door wide open when it discontinued the Mandobird ... and given the amount of interest and money that was generated by that small batch of discolored FM-984s in 2007, you'd think this would be a logical step for Fender. At a lower price point than the FM60E and FM61SE 14 years ago, and with more vintage cachet than either of those models, I'm guessing the Mando-Strat will do pretty well.  

This makes me want to go to NAMM, as if I had the time or money to make the trip. (My publisher goes every year, and could probably get me a badge if I begged him...) We'll have to rely on Ted to give us an in-person review.

Do we know if it has a body contour, or is it a slab?

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYTz1WYuXQ4

Love the comments on the video page.  Some made me laugh out loud at the ignorance.

Wondering why Fender has done this through their Acoustics division.  Seems odd.

Wondering why the guy in the video is only playing on the G and D strings.  Could he be a guitar player who can't really play mandolin?  Hmmm....

And one more thing... That is the worst overdrive/distortion I have heard in a loooong time!  

 :Smile:   As Miranda's mom says, "Such fun!"

Daniel

PS:
Looks like a slab from the reflection lines in the photo.
I don't know if it will do well or not.  I'd need to see one in the flesh, and that'll be a difficult thing here in England.  But at $399, I doubt it will have the quality of a JBovier.

----------


## Steve Perry

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYTz1WYuXQ4
> 
> PS:
> Looks like a slab from the reflection lines in the photo.
> I don't know if it will do well or not.  I'd need to see one in the flesh, and that'll be a difficult thing here in England.  But at $399, I doubt it will have the quality of a JBovier.


If it comes out of the same factory (and I assume it will) as Fender's Modern Player and Squier Classic Vibe series guitars then it will be very good quality and an equal to the JBovier.  

Steve

----------


## mrmando

> Wondering why Fender has done this through their Acoustics division.  Seems odd.


All Fender mandolins for the past 15 years have been offered through the Acoustics division, whether they had pickups or not. 



> Wondering why the guy in the video is only playing on the G and D strings.  Could he be a guitar player who can't really play mandolin?  Hmmm....


I think he's a guitar player, yes ... but he is hitting all 4 strings when he crosspicks; his jazz solo is mostly on the A and D strings; his rock solo starts on G and D but then goes up an octave and actually hits the E string at one point.   



> Looks like a slab from the reflection lines in the photo.


The contour, if there is one, would be on the back, which we can't see in the photo.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

> We'll have to rely on Ted to give us an in-person review.


I'm on it. Meeting with Fender Friday morning at NAMM.

----------

Ed Goist, 

rico mando

----------


## mrmando

Sweet. Be sure to ask about custom finishes.

----------


## Verne Andru

I'll check 'em out at namm as well. Looks a bit disappointing at first blush: the 1 single coil pickup is going to be noisy [hum] and probably won't have enough jam to pick up the high E very well. Those tele-style bridges are a major pain to intonate. Considering the small size, the slab construction isn't really a problem IMO. I have one of the MIK 5-string "thin-lines" - it has 2 pickups and a strat-style bridge so in some ways what they were doing is superior to this latest offering, but we'll see shortly.

----------


## F-2 Dave

Wonder what kind of case they'll offer with it?

----------


## mrmando

> Looks a bit disappointing at first blush: the 1 single coil pickup is going to be noisy [hum] and probably won't have enough jam to pick up the high E very well. Those tele-style bridges are a major pain to intonate.


But ... but ... but ... it looks just like the old ones, and ain't that what matters?  :Wink:

----------


## Verne Andru

^^ LOL!

Fender has, historically, had problems getting the mandolin-thing right. But it is nice to see they're putting such a premium on brand consistency.

----------


## PJ Doland

How long before I can order a drop-in pre-wired pickguard harness with upgraded pickups from Almuse and an upgraded four-barrel bridge from Moongazer?

----------


## mrmando

You can probably get the bridge already, and if I were Pete I'd get busy on a few of those harnesses right away.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## delsbrother

> I'll check 'em out at namm as well. Looks a bit disappointing at first blush: the 1 single coil pickup is going to be noisy [hum] and probably won't have enough jam to pick up the high E very well. Those tele-style bridges are a major pain to intonate. Considering the small size, the slab construction isn't really a problem IMO. I have one of the MIK 5-string "thin-lines" - it has 2 pickups and a strat-style bridge so in some ways what they were doing is superior to this latest offering, but we'll see shortly.


You're kidding, right? These were all the problems the old one had - you know, the one you have to pay thousands of dollars for? $300? That's a no-brainer. They definitely need more colors, though.

----------


## rico mando

I do want one , but I have no explanation as to why , other than it is inexpensive . I probably would never play it

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Chinn

Looks fun!

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

The proof of the pudding is in the eating, so I'll happily wait for Ted's expert opinion. (And envy his ability to get there! Sometimes I miss California a LOT.)

(But I'm guessing this instrument will languish in the 'neither here nor there' nature of its position in Fender's corporate structure.)

[Wow.  I'm really wearing some cranky pants about this.  I wonder why?  Time to shut up, Daniel]   :Smile:

----------


## Soundfarmer Pete

> You can probably get the bridge already, and if I were Pete I'd get busy on a few of those harnesses right away.


Just need someone to buy one......then let me know the spring spacing over the pickup ;-)

----------

Ed Goist, 

Markus

----------


## Soundfarmer Pete

I wonder if there`s enough metal over the string holes to drill another 3mm hole.......Strat saddles would improve things....

----------


## Ed Goist

> I do want one , but I have no explanation as to why , other than it is inexpensive . I probably would never play it


OMG, I was going to write this exact same post...Like word-for-word!

BTW, huge props for the classic Fender 7.25" fretboard radius on this. Hoping the frets aren't too tiny.
I too am really looking forward to Ted's hands-on review.




> Wonder what kind of case they'll offer with it?


At the price point, it will almost certainly NOT come with a case or bag.

----------


## Spruce

> They definitely need more colors, though.


I've got a few jars of some accurate Sonic Blue kicking around, and some authentic early 60's decals....
A matching color peghead _would_ look nice on that puppy, and it would be a joy to dump that inaccurate 'burst...



Will check 'em out at NAMM, and give a full report...

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## F-2 Dave

There ya go Bruce. I love it.

----------


## Spruce

So-ooo, how accurate to the vintage Mandocasters is the new one?





Looks to me like a new 'guard, knobs, and a re-fin (CAR with matching peghead and a white 'guard, heavily antiqued, anyone?) would get you in the ballpark...

I'm interested to hear that pickup at NAMM, if we're able to do so...

----------


## Ed Goist

Bruce, thanks for the side-by-side comparison. That's really cool.

I'm betting this new model will sell like hotcakes. My guess is that there are MANY players within the mandolin playing community who saw the original Mandocasters and thought, _"That is really cool, I'd love to have one of those, but $2,500 bucks?!"_. Well, now, the same design and the same name on the headstock can be had at 1/10 the price...*SOLD*! 

Plus, solid-bodied electrics are pretty easy to upgrade and trick-out (Thanks to Pete and others), so, by investing a little time/effort/$ into one of these, one would very likely have a pro-grade e-mando.

----------


## mandopops

What's the word on when it's available? Now? Where?
 They sure look fun. Like others, for the price it's fine for something I wouldn't play every day. I had an old one some years back, but felt too much $ tied up in it for the novelty. I sold it. I went w/ the Mandobird (my family bought it for me as a birthday gift, cuz I kept staring at the pics). I love having it for "bending Bluesy" things. Now I'd pick up on the little Fender.

Curious on the input from Namm show.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## rico mando

> I wonder if there`s enough metal over the string holes to drill another 3mm hole.......Strat saddles would improve things....


My thinking exactly !    I would use shadow graphite saddles with piezo for an acoustic flavor option

----------


## Ron McMillan

I never even considered a 4-string mandolin.

Until now, that is.

I think there's an electric in my near future, but can't work out if I want an 8-string mandocaster or a 4-stringer like the Fender. Hmmmmm.

ron

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Ed Goist

Cross-thread.

----------


## Ron McMillan

I see from the other thread that an 8-string variation is in the works, too.

http://www.fender.com/en-CA/series/a...tric-mandolin/

Unlike the various-branded mandocasters on the market, the Schmidt has a traditional bridge and tailpiece. That might help make intonation simple for us acoustic players, but how will it otherwise affect the instrument's sound? Will it limit the options available, sound-wise?

Also, the Schmidt has a Piezo pick-up. Will that give a more acoustic sound than the coiled pick-ups on the mandocasters, etc?

Apart from the horrible headstock (a common feature across many of the 8-string electrics; nobody seems to have come up with an attractive 8-string electric headstock - though Pete at Almuse is an exception), the Schmidt is attractive. But if it sounds like an acoustic with a pick-up, I'll stick with my acoustic (which has a fine pick-up) or go back to looking at customising and/or upgrading a cheap mandocaster like a Revelation or Eastwood.

Any thoughts from those in the know?

ron

----------


## delsbrother

If you're looking for acoustic sound out of a solidbody electric mandolin (without synth, etc.) then IMO you're barking up the wrong tree.

That being said, I wouldn't mind an 8 stringer, especially with a hockey stick headstock.

----------


## Ron McMillan

If you read my post above and somehow think I want an acoustic-sounding electric, then it's not me who's barking up the wrong tree, Del. That's precisely what I don't want.


ron

----------


## delsbrother

Jon Mann builds higher end instruments than this Fender, but you should check out his Youtube channel if you want to hear the difference between 4 and 8.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

The Robert Schmidt 8-string is definitely an acoustic instrument that plugs in, not an electric in character. The knob on the top might lead you to believe otherwise. It's also street-priced (under $500) as more an entry or intermediate instrument.

----------


## Ron McMillan

> The Robert Schmidt 8-string is definitely an acoustic instrument that plugs in, not an electric in character. The knob on the top might lead you to believe otherwise. It's also street-priced (under $500) as more an entry or intermediate instrument.


Thank, Ted. That clears that up for me. Back to the other possible tentative maybe-never-happen plans.

ron

----------


## Verne Andru

If you take a close look at the specs on that Robert Schmidt you'll see it has a laminated top, precluding it from being a proper "acoustic" instrument. Builders use laminated tops on acoustic instruments that are being amplified to reduce top vibration [bad for an acoustic instrument] to lessen feedback when amplified. Gibson did this on their ES-137's and others.

IMO I would say the Schmidt was designed to be primarily an electric mandolin with an acoustic sound based on the specs. Would certainly be a pretty dead sounding acoustic with a lam top - good for practice but that's about all.

----------


## Gunwald

> But ... but ... but ... it looks just like the old ones, and ain't that what matters?


But didn't the old ones have a bridge cover? And with that the new ones could have a bridge with individuall adjustment of intonation. Or would that be a drawback? 

And I really don't understand why sunburst seems to be the first option or only choice when it comes to solid bodies. It's like the manufacturers want them to look like acustics.

----------


## wellvis@well.com

In this particular case, Fender is mimicking the original color scheme used on the Fender Electric Mandolin.  These models also came in a blonde finish, which I expect would be another option down the road if these instruments sell well.

----------

Soundfarmer Pete

----------


## Soundfarmer Pete

> And I really don't understand why sunburst seems to be the first option or only choice when it comes to solid bodies. It's like the manufacturers want them to look like acustics.


I suppose sunburst is the most commercially viable....fashions change when it comes to colours. I have a pal who runs the guitar department of a decent sized music shop. He`s got a couple of white Strats on the wall....had them in for months but apparently, nobody has even taken them down to try.......according to him, anything white is just not worth stocking at the moment. Even worse are some of the old custom colours....although the odd person might like Foam Green or Sonic Blue, I think Fenders market research people are simply looking at what guitar finishes sell well and taking the safe approach......back in the old days, all Strats were sunburst although when you mention acoustics, you`re probably right since I`m sure the sunburst finish was an attempt to nudge the people who played archtops over to the solid body - an element of the traditional if you like!

----------


## delsbrother

So I shouldn't be holding my breath for blonde with the anodized pickguard? :P

----------


## mandroid

Or, Ash  body, clear  finish , the  'Louisville Slugger' look..

----------


## mtm

Ok, I'm a newbie (playing for 5 months, coming along) who's learning to play so I can get musical with my nephews.  An electric mando would be great, and I'm keeping an eye on eBay for Epiphone mandobird IV and VIIIs.  The question:  how different is playing a 4 string vs an 8 string?  And, assuming the fender will sell for less than MSRP, should I just spend bucks on a new fender or consider a used mandobird?  

This mando thing is sooooooo complicated.

PS  I have an acoustic amp for my acoustic-electric mando ... would I need an "electric" amp for a mandobird/fender/ etc?

thanks








> Have you fellas seen this yet?  I'm pretty excited!
> 
> http://www.fender.com/series/folk/mando-strat/

----------


## mandroid

We have had people post about practicing on their solid body electric without an amp, 
so they dont disturb their sleeping children, at night..

----------


## tkdboyd

> We have had people post about practicing on their solid body electric without an amp, 
> so they dont disturb their sleeping children, at night..


The exact same thing I am going to tell my wife...as soon as the little Fender comes onto the market!  :Smile:

----------


## Steve Perry

> So-ooo, how accurate to the vintage Mandocasters is the new one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to me like a new 'guard, knobs, and a re-fin (CAR with matching peghead and a white 'guard, heavily antiqued, anyone?) would get you in the ballpark...
> 
> I'm interested to hear that pickup at NAMM, if we're able to do so...


The guard would definately have to go.  It looks just like the tort on my Squier vintage modified Jaguar... a bad dot matrix picture of tortoiseshell.

I'll have mine in Fiesta Red with a mint guard, please.  :Wink:

----------


## Spruce

> In this particular case, Fender is mimicking the original color scheme used on the Fender Electric Mandolin.


Yeah, but not all that well....




> So I shouldn't be holding my breath for blonde with the anodized pickguard? :P


The gold anodized 'guard is the bugaboo on that one...
I just went through the ringer trying to get an authentic one for a '59 Jazzmaster build, and _finally_ found a guy in Scotland who cared enough to drill the right number of holes, get the sizing right, etc. etc.







> I'll have mine in Fiesta Red with a mint guard, please.


With a matching peghead??  
"Yes" for me...   :Wink: 
Actually, that's something _anyone_ could do, for under 50 bucks...

I just saw a sheet of 3-ply mint 'guard material on E%^y for just over ten bucks (here ya go), a couple knobs, and a can of paint...
Oh, and a decal....

Some polys _hate_ to be sprayed over, so I'll give a full report when I start working on mine....

----------


## Verne Andru

I'm kinda curious why everyone is so GASed about this one.

The bridge is horrible, the bridge cover is MIA, there is no truss-rod to adjust the neck, the neck is bolt-on instead of set-neck, the pickup is weak and noisy, plus it's angled the wrong way to pickup the higher strings adequately.

This design came out in, what, the 50's? Have there not been innovations since then that improve on the originals deficiencies? Certainly offerings by Eastwood, Saga, etc. are more GAS-worthy as they've at least tried to address some of the earlier issues. Tiny Moore played a Bigsby, not a Fender - were there any famous players of these?

Is it really just about getting one just like the original with Fender on the headstock, warts and all?

Just curious.

----------

eadg145

----------


## mandroid

Maybe the Squire  looking materals come from that facility being the one that got the building contract.
 rather than the Mexico or Korea  based part of the  company.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> Tiny Moore played a Bigsby, not a Fender - were there any famous players of these?


I can think of one in particular...



Larry

----------


## Mike Black

> Tiny Moore played a Bigsby, not a Fender - were there any famous players of these?
> 
> Just curious.


Jethro Burns! 



Or sam Bush!

----------


## Mike Black

If I remember correctly (probably not) that in a previous issue of the Fretboard Journal, Sam Bush has a new Fender Mandocaster, from the custom shop, with a tremelo bridge.  Sam said that it throws the whole thing out of tune if you use it.  But it would be a cool option.

----------


## mrmando

Alex Gregory! Davey Johnstone! John Kruth! Marshall Crenshaw!

----------


## Ian H Weston

I think it's great that you can get an electric Mandolin with great potential in that price range. But, in all honesty, do you really think it looks good? I find it a bit tragic. Again, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but I just find that thing ugly. I prefer mine.

----------

lukmanohnz

----------


## jefflester

John Paul Jones

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## mrmando

The emando market needs a gateway drug, and this is the latest. There's still a place for instruments like Ian's; they're just not entry-level for most folks.

----------


## delsbrother

> I'm kinda curious why everyone is so GASed about this one.
> 
> The bridge ... snip...
> 
> ...Is it really just about getting one just like the original with Fender on the headstock, warts and all?
> 
> Just curious.


By your line of reasoning, there should be no reason for Teles, or SGs, or Rickenbackers, or F5s for that matter. And yet.. People still buy them. Funny, eh?

It's also about the price point. If these were coming out of the custom shop at $3K a pop I don't know how many of us would bite (I mean, how many of us have Rickenbacker electrics?). At sub $400, you could mod the heck out of the things and feel no remorse.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Spruce

> I'm kinda curious why everyone is so GASed about this one.


There are _tons_ of folks (I'm one of them) who have always been charmed by the Mandocaster, but not charmed enough to fork over the kind of dough they have been going for over the decades....

This is a chance to stick one in the quiver for not a lot of $$$...

I've been waiting for Fender to do this for quite awhile...

----------

Mike Black

----------


## lukmanohnz

> I think it's great that you can get an electric Mandolin with great potential in that price range. But, in all honesty, do you really think it looks good? I find it a bit tragic. Again, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but I just find that thing ugly. I prefer mine.


Ok, well - that is kinda gorgeous, Ian!

----------


## Verne Andru

John Paul Jones largely played a bat-wing Harmony from the shots I've seen.

Sam who?




> By your line of reasoning, there should be no reason for Teles, or SGs, or Rickenbackers, or F5s for that matter. And yet.. People still buy them. Funny, eh?
> 
> It's also about the price point. If these were coming out of the custom shop at $3K a pop I don't know how many of us would bite (I mean, how many of us have Rickenbacker electrics?). At sub $400, you could mod the heck out of the things and feel no remorse.


When I was coming up, Tele's were for those who couldn't afford a real guitar. I really don't understand the attraction to them by current generation other than they are waxing prophetic for all things old. Just cause it's old doesn't mean it's good. That said, I did finally get a Telecaster but I got the Aerodyne Tele which, IMHO, fixes everything wrong with the standard Tele design.

I just so happen to have a Rickenbacker 650 Sierra - 24K Gold plated hardware and all. It's the meanest, rawkingest guitar you'll ever find.




> There are _tons_ of folks (I'm one of them) who have always been charmed by the Mandocaster, but not charmed enough to fork over the kind of dough they have been going for over the decades....
> 
> This is a chance to stick one in the quiver for not a lot of $$$...
> 
> I've been waiting for Fender to do this for quite awhile...


I would think this is the right answer. While I don't tend to agree - I buy instruments to play, not for their charm - but I understand quite a few people might find these offerings attractive.

Like I said, just curious.

----------


## Dan Margolis

I have an original, from '65 I think.  I had Armadillo Machine Shop in Austin TX make me compensated saddles a couple of years ago.  Unfortunately he didn't have the instrument in hand, so the offsets for the saddles are my best estimate.  The intonation is much better than it was originally.  I love the way it (and the reissue) looks, and the neck on mine is just spectacular.  This reissue is going to be great, I think.

I'd like to see one in Candy Apple Red.  Much nicer than battleship gray, imho.

----------


## Sergio Lara

Original 1966 and 1965 models



Love my '65; great feel, nice vibe, killer sound...

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Ian H Weston

> Ok, well - that is kinda gorgeous, Ian!


Thank you.

----------


## mrmando

> When I was coming up, Tele's were for those who couldn't afford a real guitar.


I dunno... Bruce Springsteen and Albert Collins did OK with theirs.

----------

mandofarmdog

----------


## CES

> PS  I have an acoustic amp for my acoustic-electric mando ... would I need an "electric" amp for a mandobird/fender/ etc?
> 
> thanks


To take full advantage of the electric capabilities, you'd want to get an "electric" amp, IMO.  I have a 30W Roland Cube and a Fender "Mini-Mustang" that work pretty well with my Mandobird.  I like the Cube better, but I think it sounds better turned up a little.  Bought the Mini-Mustang to use as a travel/practice amp, and it works very well for that application, I'm just still learning all of the presets on it.  It also has a USB line out, so it plugs into Garageband, which is a lot of fun to play around with (or whatever recording software you choose to use).  Someday I'm going to invest in a good tube amp for the tone, but just don't need one at the moment.  For the record, I got the Mustang for about 120 bucks, the Cube for 250 (I think, it's been a while since I bought them)...so, you don't have to blow a tone of cash to get a functional in-home option (both also have line outs, so you can plug them into a PA if desired).

----------


## Spruce

> When I was coming up, Tele's were for those who couldn't afford a real guitar. I really don't understand the attraction to them by current generation other than they are waxing prophetic for all things old.


Awww, man...
Teles do things no other electric guitar can do...
The workin' man's Swiss army knife...    :Wink: 




> Just cause it's old doesn't mean it's good.


True.

----------


## Verne Andru

> Awww, man...
> Teles do things no other electric guitar can do...
> The workin' man's Swiss army knife...


Tele purists laud the fact it's a 1-trick pony. But it's always followed by "it's a great trick." I find a Strat does 99% of what a tele can do, with or without the hum, plus a ton of stuff a tele can't do and all in a body shape that's much more comfortable than a Tele slab. 

Relicing is much like pre-washed jeans IMHO - it's a way for "noobs" to try and show some street cred, as in, "look at me, I've been around so long I got holes in my jeans and a factory beatup 'relic' guitar."

If you really dig that look do what we used to do back in the day - toss your guitar without a case in the trunk of a 56 Chevy [along with assorted tools and stuff also lose] and drive over bumpy country roads for years on end. Me - all it makes me want to do is try and "fix" the poor thing.

----------

Soundfarmer Pete

----------


## delsbrother

Sheesh. Is it NAMM yet?

----------


## Dan Margolis

The Tele, a "one trick pony"?  Springsteen, Gatton, Don Rich, Roy Buchanan, Ed Bickert, Hellecasters, Richard Thompson, Brent Mason, Scotty Anderson, Keith Richards, and on and on.  This argument is absurd.  Back to the Fender electric mandolin.

----------

mandofarmdog, 

MANNDOLINS

----------


## Soundfarmer Pete

> The Tele, a "one trick pony"?  Springsteen, Gatton, Don Rich, Roy Buchanan, Ed Bickert, Hellecasters, Richard Thompson, Brent Mason, Scotty Anderson, Keith Richards, and on and on.  This argument is absurd.  Back to the Fender electric mandolin.


 Most guitars are "one trick ponies"...until they`re plugged in....
The difference is in the choice of amps, pedals, the skill and experience to get the most from them and last but not least, the fingers.....and I would suggest the same applies to electric mandolin ;-)

----------


## Spruce

> Tele purists laud the fact it's a 1-trick pony. But it's always followed by "it's a great trick."


 :Disbelief: 





> I find a Strat does 99% of what a tele can do...


 :Disbelief: 




> Relicing is much like pre-washed jeans IMHO - it's a way for "noobs" to try and show some street cred, as in, "look at me, I've been around so long I got holes in my jeans and a factory beatup 'relic' guitar."


 :Whistling: 




> If you really dig that look do what we used to do back in the day - toss your guitar without a case in the trunk of a 56 Chevy [along with assorted tools and stuff also lose] and drive over bumpy country roads for years on end. Me - all it makes me want to do is try and "fix" the poor thing.







OK, back in a week with some pics of that new Fender...
Anyone want me to focus on anything in particular?

----------


## Verne Andru

Man, do some of you people get uptight or what? Geez. Not everybody likes the same things - get over it!

I'll be dropping by Fender next week as well. I have one of the 90's MIK Fender 5-strings, so it'll be interesting to see the differences, if any.

----------


## Spruce

Yeah, you're right...
Sorry...
Hope to meet you at NAMM...
I'll be the one unscrewing the pickguard on that Fender to get a better look...    :Wink:

----------


## Verne Andru

No worries. I'll be around the Pigtronix booth - main hall between Music Man and Rickenbacker - most of Saturday and off/on over the rest of the show. I believe The Music Link is just up the way, so I'll be keeping an eye out to see who pops up over there - Greg Rich maybe? Dave Koltai/Pigtronix did a bunch of stuff with Thile and the Punch Bros. over the summer, so I'm bringing my video camera just in case they drop by and do some jamming. That's the coolest part of the show - all these celebs drop in the demo chair and just wail through the pedal board. Some amazing stuff goes down!! I'm stoked!!

Drop by and say "hi" - I'd love to meet up with everyone who's going. And if you see someone videoing you taking the pickguard off, don't worry, I'll keep it a secret LOL.

----------


## mtm

I'm not really in the know about mandos in general, but wouldn't the Kentucky KM-300E be serious competition for the fender at $376 at "Folkmusician"  ???

any insights?

----------


## delsbrother

I suppose. But most people on this thread aren't _just_ looking for something cheap. They really want a Fender mandocaster. They just don't want one bad enough to pay vintage prices. So the budget price is a great thing. Now it may turn out to be a disappointment (Fender's reissue lap steel and Martin's ukulele come to mind), but we're hoping the new model can at least be modified into something fun.

It's kind of like this: say I really wanted a Shelby Cobra, then I found a kit car that looks like a Shelby. You then tell me for the same price I could buy a Corvette. I mean, you're _correct_, but it's not really what I want.

----------

rico mando

----------


## Ed Goist

> OK, back in a week with some pics of that new Fender...
> Anyone want me to focus on anything in particular?


* Fretsize
* Playability in general
* Factory set-up
* Pickup quality
* General build quality

----------


## Ed Goist

> I'm not really in the know about mandos in general, but wouldn't the Kentucky KM-300E be serious competition for the fender at $376 at "Folkmusician"  ???
> 
> any insights?


What makes the Fender more desirous that the Kentucky (even before it's on the market and played) is it _"Fenderness"_.
This gives it demand in the marketplace, and higher resale value than all its competitors before it's even left the starting gate.

----------


## rico mando

The last mandocaster I had hung on the strap really well and the neck was easy to play . just a very comfortable instrument to play . so I would like to know if it has the same feel as the vintage mandocasters do ?

----------


## mandroid

So Nobody found one, delivered,  at Their Door yet?

 Are they even  shipping to dealers yet?

----------


## Bill Stokes

> What makes the Fender more desirous that the Kentucky (even before it's on the market and played) is it "Fenderness".


Off-topic, but ya know Otis Redding recommended trying a little Fenderness:

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## F-2 Dave

got tuh got tuh got tuh got tuh try a little Fenderness. Thanks for that Bill.

----------


## Spruce

> * Fretsize
> * Playability in general
> * Factory set-up
> * Pickup quality
> * General build quality


Got it...

I hope-to-hell that the maple is US Eastern hard, and _not_ some of that wood you see on some of the Asian instruments with the distinctive worm-track...
We shall see...

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Ed Goist

Thanks Spruce. 
Oh, and maybe where it's made? (_Hoping against hope its MIM_).

----------


## delsbrother

Has anyone here _been_ to the factory in Mexico? Where is it? How big is it?

----------


## mrmando

The new Kentucky KM300 feels like a toy next to a vintage Mandocaster ... if Fender gets the new instrument right, it'll be significantly better than the Kentucky.

----------


## Ed Goist

> Has anyone here _been_ to the factory in Mexico? Where is it? How big is it?


Have never been there, but would love to visit.

The Fender Mexico production facility is in Ensenada, Baja, Mexico. (It's about a three hour drive from the US production facility in Corona, CA). The general consensus seems to be that the training and equipment at the Mexico facility is on par with Corona, and that the materials/parts used there are better than those used in the overseas facilities, but not quite as good as the parts/materials reserved for Corona.

Here's a photo & a video tour:

* _"Fender Mexico Turns 25: A Factory Photo Tour"_, _Guitar World_

* A video tour:

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Spruce,
One more item please?  The CASE!  
Does it come with a hardshell case, and will Fender be selling them separately?  If they have examples of the case, a quick review of that would be great too!

Man, I miss going to NAMM!

Thanks!
Daniel

----------


## Steve Perry

> So Nobody found one, delivered,  at Their Door yet?
> 
>  Are they even  shipping to dealers yet?


Musiciansfriend says they ship on March 15.  The street price looks to be $299.99

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/folk-...ctric-mandolin

----------


## Spruce

> Musiciansfriend says they ship on March 15.  The street price looks to be $299.99
> 
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/folk-...ctric-mandolin


It says:

_"Fender MandoStrat Solidbody Electric Mandolin Black"_

Missprint, or is it going to be available in other colors, like Black??
A white one would be cool...

----------


## Steve Perry

> It says:
> 
> _"Fender MandoStrat Solidbody Electric Mandolin Black"_
> 
> Missprint, or is it going to be available in other colors, like Black??
> A white one would be cool...


Probably a missprint on MF's part.  The Fender site only lists sunburst.  I guess we'll see at the end of the week.  I'm looking forwar to your report.

----------


## Ed Goist

Unfortunately, I'm thinking "sunburst only" and "no bag or case".  :Frown:

----------


## delsbrother

I'm guessing (branded) gig bag, a la Epiphone. I'm also guessing overseas production, but you never know.

Enesnada, eh? If they do end up being made there it may be time for some fish tacos..  :Smile:

----------


## bonzibob

Wow - $299.00 - this changes everything!  Spruce, can you find out if Fender will issue a metal bridge cover plate ( I think they used to refer to them as "ash trays")?  Thanks!

----------


## Ed Goist

Yes, "ash tray covers".
Like these on the new American Vintage Series '74 Jazz Bass.
Man, I LOVE the look of these things...

----------


## Spruce

> Wow - $299.00 - this changes everything!  Spruce, can you find out if Fender will issue a metal bridge cover plate ( I think they used to refer to them as "ash trays")?  Thanks!


Wow, forgot they had those...
Will do...

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Seafoam Green?

----------


## Spruce

> Seafoam Green?


Yep, and antiqued...
Whoops, I guess then I'd be a noob trying for some street cred...    :Wink:

----------


## F-2 Dave

Seafoam, Sonic blue, heck at $299 get a small assortment of colors. Maybe even Antigua?

----------


## Spruce

> ...heck at $299...


Whadaya think they'll street at?
225.00?  Or less...
Never thought I'd see a decent (hopefully) Mandocaster copy impersonate a bic lighter...     :Wink:

----------


## Ed Goist

> Whadaya think they'll street at?
> 225.00?  Or less...
> Never thought I'd see a decent (hopefully) Mandocaster copy impersonate a bic lighter...


Street (or at least Musician's Friend's introductory price) will be $300. So:

MSRP:  $400
Street: $300

----------


## lukmanohnz

Been quietly following this thread.  I am very likely going to buy one if the early reviews are positive.

(...and I loved my tele - even though it's long gone.)

----------


## John Eischen

*Guitar Center also states $299, available March 8. Want!*

----------


## Spruce

> Street will be $300...


Whoops, got it...

----------


## Mike Black

I wonder if they'll be able to keep up with the initial demand?

----------


## mrmando

Maybe Spruce should pick up a couple dozen and customize them: Seafoam, Sonic Blue, Cherry Red, Distressed. Then resell for $500.

----------


## delsbrother

Wasn't one of the first moves players did to these things to take OFF the ashtray cover? Which is why they're always missing? Now it's an extremely desirable feature.. Gotta repop it.. LOL

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> Maybe Spruce should pick up a couple dozen and customize them: Seafoam, Sonic Blue, Cherry Red, Distressed. Then resell for $500.


If he did I would get on his list  :Smile: 

Larry

----------


## F-2 Dave

Put me on the list too. I wonder if there will be a maple fretboard option?

----------


## mtm

what kind of setup does an emando like this require???  should one be discerning about where to purchase?  safe to get at guitar center?

----------


## Dan Margolis

The intonation is the biggest issue with an original Fender electric mandolin.  Like the classic Tele bridge, the mandolin originally had uncompensated saddles (two, not three).  As I mentioned earlier in this thread, I had a set of compensated saddles made at Armadillo Machine shop in Austin.  Using my measurements (he didn't have my instrument in hand), he made saddles that are much better than the originals.  If someone handed him a Fender electric mandolin for him to measure, I'm sure that he could nail the offsets more precisely.  Maybe the new Fender will be compensated?

----------


## Soundfarmer Pete

Wilkinson also make compensated saddles.
http://www.axecaster.co.uk/index.php...products_id=19

----------


## mrmando

I'm hoping Fender will reissue the MC510 case, which was made for the Korean Mandocasters of 1999–2000. You still see a few of these cases floating around, but they're getting harder to find. Failing that, a nice tweed one wouldn't hurt.

----------

eadg145

----------


## Spruce

> Maybe Spruce should pick up a couple dozen and customize them: Seafoam, Sonic Blue, Cherry Red, Distressed. Then resell for $500.


Thet's the bugaboo with antiquing...
It's work that pays around 3.73 an hour...    :Wink: 

The way to do it is pick one up in a few years that has been dinged up, and priced accordingly...
I've tried _twice_ to put the first ding in a guitar, and just couldn't let the gravel fly...
This will probably be the first...

Might be kinda cool to do one in a custom color with the 'burst sticking through on the wear spots...
I've seen quite a few vintage examples where they sprayed color over 'burst (must have had a knot showing in the yellow or something), so this _is_ historically accurate...






> If he did I would get on his list



Ya know, _anyone_ can do this...
There _are_ tricks, but they are easily learned...

And I have a _gob_ of accurate decals with only the "Fender" on 'em, so _that_ problem is solved...

Maybe I'll do a thread when I get one, and go through it step-by-step...
It's _fun_ to age a guitar in 3 months instead of 50 years, or else I wouldn't even do it...    :Wink: 
And so can you...

PS...
For you Bookfacers, here's a page I put up with examples of guitars I've screwed up...
Hopefully, they'll be a '60 Mandocaster Copy on there soon...    :Wink:

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## mrmando

You mean it's more complicated than tying it to the bumper and driving around the block?

----------

Charlieshafer

----------


## Spruce

> You mean it's more complicated than tying it to the bumper and driving around the block?


Well, a much better tactic is to toss your Mandocaster without a case in the trunk of a 56 Chevy [along with assorted tools and stuff also lose] and drive over bumpy country roads for years on end....

But I just don't have that kind of time...     :Wink:

----------


## Verne Andru

Man, things sure get catty around here. I don't get the whole relicing thing, just like I don't get the pre-torn blue-jeans and telecasters. So shoot me!

To each their own.

----------


## Dan Margolis

Regarding relics, I have seen a few that I liked, including the Tele that's hanging up at the store where I teach.  I'm not passionate about this.  To each, his or her own.

----------


## Spruce

> Man, things sure get catty around here. I don't get the whole relicing thing, just like I don't get the pre-torn blue-jeans and telecasters. So shoot me!
> 
> To each their own.


So-ooo, if I don't like _your work_, I should go on these pages and hammer it??

Or show a tad of class and refrain??

----------


## Verne Andru

> So-ooo, if I don't like _your work_, I should go on these pages and hammer it??
> 
> Or show a tad of class and refrain??


So are you saying you are a professional relicer? Where do you identify yourself as such?

I like getting old instruments and fixing them up to look, play and sound as good as they can. Relicing does exactly what I try to undo.

But if you are making a buck at it, good on you. I'd ask that you hang out a shingle so others will know not to step on your toes.

----------


## John Eischen

*I attempted to order through Guitar Center's internet site, it asked for any discount coupon number (today it's JAN30, $30 off), but it would not accept the number.

 I called Guitar Center, and asked about the fact that their sites (this and MF) list the color as black. The customer service guy I spoke to on the phone stated that they used a stock picture, and stated that the item would be indeed be black. I'm assuming he is a typical Guitar Center guy, and he is wrong (did they ever make one in black? Does the Fender site specify sunburst?). I asked about the $30 off coupon today, he told me it wouldn't apply because "Fender opted out of the program."

So, I completed the order on line, all info, pressed "Submit Payment," nothing happened. I called customer service again, but this time I spoke with someone who had answers. He assured me that "black" was a misprint, it would be sunburst. Then, he applied the coupon and got me the $30 discount! So for $286.19 all in, it will be shipped as soon as they get them in, estimated at March 8. 

I opted for store pickup, so that if for some reason I don't want it (defect, crushed in transit, or poor workmanship), I don't have to accept it. I'm happy.

If you call the number on the website, ask for Mitch.*

----------


## mrmando

Gosh, Verne, Spruce has plenty of posts discussing his relicking projects. It's a simple matter of paying attention.

----------


## mtm

> *I attempted to order through Guitar Center's internet site, it asked for any discount coupon number (today it's JAN30, $30 off), but it would not accept the number.
> 
>  I called Guitar Center, and asked about the fact that their sites (this and MF) list the color as black. The customer service guy I spoke to on the phone stated that they used a stock picture, and stated that the item would be indeed be black. I'm assuming he is a typical Guitar Center guy, and he is wrong (did they ever make one in black? Does the Fender site specify sunburst?). I asked about the $30 off coupon today, he told me it wouldn't apply because "Fender opted out of the program."
> 
> So, I completed the order on line, all info, pressed "Submit Payment," nothing happened. I called customer service again, but this time I spoke with someone who had answers. He assured me that "black" was a misprint, it would be sunburst. Then, he applied the coupon and got me the $30 discount! So for $286.19 all in, it will be shipped as soon as they get them in, estimated at March 8. 
> 
> I opted for store pickup, so that if for some reason I don't want it (defect, crushed in transit, or poor workmanship), I don't have to accept it. I'm happy.
> 
> If you call the number on the website, ask for Mitch.*


So, you apply the $30 savings toward proper setup?  I'm still a bit confused as to whether the 'casual' mando player needs to be concerned about having an electric properly set up????

----------


## Ed Goist

John, Hats-off on getting GC to honor the coupon! That's not usually done with pre-orders. *Well done!*

mtm; I have found electrics much easier in general for a lay-person to get mostly set-up on their own. Action and intonation are easier to adjust with just simple tools. However, if the frets need leveling, or the nut has issues, that's beyond me, and I take it to my tech. 

Also, my experience with individual electric instruments has varied drastically. Here's been my experience with electric mandolin-family instruments:

* JBovier EMC-4: Came very well set-up from JBovier. Needed nothing.
* Ryder EM-44: Custom build. Perfect set-up (as expected)
* Eastwood Warren Ellis Tenor Guitar: Came with a decent set-up from Eastwood. Changed strings & gauges to GDAE tuning and lowered action on my own. Took about 10 minutes. The factory intonation remained fine. I had my tech look at it at a jam, and he was quite impressed with the set-up.
* Girouard Electric Tenor Guitar: Custom build. Came perfectly set-up (this is one of many strong suites for Max Girouard). Also, this instrument has a Gibson style "Tune-o-matic" bridge & saddle, making user adjustment remarkably easy (pinwheels for adjusting string height). Within about 5 days I had the action set EXACTLY (and I mean exactly) how I want it. This instrument is now THE best set-up instrument I have ever played.
* Ovation MM-68AX: Came with an awful factory set-up by Ovation. The nut action made the instrument almost unfret-able in the first three frets. Bridge action was high as well. I took the instrument to my tech immediately, I did not pass go  :Smile: . Fortunately, I got a good enough price on the Ovation that I could justify some major work: new bone nut, re-radiused board to 10", refret with 80X43 frets, lowering of saddle, and set-up. Now she plays like butter.

----------


## PJ Doland

Are we sure these things have an adjustable truss rod? I had just assumed they have one that's accessible from the butt of the neck, but I can't find any mention of an adjustable truss rod on the Fender site.

----------


## mrmando

> I'm on it. Meeting with Fender Friday morning at NAMM.


Hey Ted, don't miss Eva Holbrook at DPA Booth #6996. Maybe she'll come play the Fender if you ask nice.

----------


## mtm

so?  pull the trigger while there's $30 off at GC, or wait for reviews????

----------


## F-2 Dave

I'd wait. Sure, I'd rather save the thirty bucks as not, but there are a few things I'd like to know about it before I bought it. Good, bad or otherwise they'll be at a store near you soon.

----------


## David Lewis

If they do this in a maple neck, I just might consider a second as an alternate to my JBovier with the rosewood. As for Chinese manufacture, the Chinese Squier thinline Telecaster they did was so good they now brand them as Fender... so it's an excellent price. If only i had an excellent bank account or excellent credit access....  :Wink:

----------


## mtm

... so, we'll see some reviews from NAMM tomorrow??????

----------


## Steve Perry

Finger drum... finger drum... finger drum...  Look at watch...  Impatient?... Me?  :Smile:

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Bruce?  Wherefore art thou?

----------


## eadg145

> I dunno... Bruce Springsteen and Albert Collins did OK with theirs.


  Bruce Springsteen played a Broadcaster.  Just a technicality, I know, but for the record...




> The Tele, a "one trick pony"? Springsteen, Gatton, Don Rich, Roy Buchanan, Ed Bickert, Hellecasters, Richard Thompson, Brent Mason, Scotty Anderson, Keith Richards, and on and on.


  Let's not forget Pete Townshend, too.

(Man, I sure miss Albert Collins.  I once lent him an amp for a gig at school.)

----------


## mrmando

Looks like we were both wrong about Bruce ... that's a modified '50s Esquire. At least that's what somebody at Gibson.com (?!?!?!?!?!?) thinks: 

http://www2.gibson.com/News-Lifestyl...bruce-514.aspx

----------


## David Lewis

The tele: a one-trick pony? if by 'one-trick' you mean about the most versatile out there: other Tele players not mentioned - Andy Summers from the police, Jeff Beck, Steve Cropper, the Motown guys... most of the funk guys... Keith Urban, Roy Buchanan, Keith Richards, ...

----------


## eadg145

> Looks like we were both wrong about Bruce ... that's a modified '50s Esquire. At least that's what somebody at Gibson.com (?!?!?!?!?!?) thinks: 
> 
> http://www2.gibson.com/News-Lifestyl...bruce-514.aspx


That's entirely possible.  Still, I think it's more likely to be a Broadcaster body with a replacement Esquire neck.  Otherwise it's a major Frankencaster.  Early Esquires had a lot of neck issues (no truss rod, I believe), so there was a lot of neck replacing going on. But the Esquire was a single-pickup body.  Simplest way to that guitar is a Broadcaster body with an Esquire neck.  Otherwise, it could be an Esquire, with additional custom routing for a second pickup, new pickguard, and later a replacement (newer) Esquire neck.  That's a lot of work for a relatively inexpensive guitar.  I'm willing to believe either story, as that's clearly not an original (stock) anything.

----------


## mrmando

> That's entirely possible.  Still, I think it's more likely to be a Broadcaster body with a replacement Esquire neck.


Did you read the article?

----------


## zoukboy

> The tele: a one-trick pony? if by 'one-trick' you mean about the most versatile out there: other Tele players not mentioned - Andy Summers from the police, Jeff Beck, Steve Cropper, the Motown guys... most of the funk guys... Keith Urban, Roy Buchanan, Keith Richards, ...


Jimmy Page...   many people don't realize that the solo on "Stairway to Heaven" is a Tele.

----------

David Lewis

----------


## journeybear

I am super impressed with how you guys are in the know regarding who played what with which. This strikes me as pretty darn erudite, almost abstract, information. I can barely tell the difference between Fenders and Gibsons (Les Pauls, mostly, though then there are variations ...), and then not all the time. Is this info coming from interviews or studio logs, or what?  :Confused: 

Of course, I don't really care. A great solo is a great solo, regardless of whether it was played on a Strat, a Tele, a Paulie, or a Silvertone (thank you, Ray Mason, for keeping their legacy alive). Put your signal through various effects, your choice of amp, twiddle the knobs, the signal source may not end up mattering quite so much. To a great extent, what matters most not what is being played but how it is being played. To my mind, anyway.  :Whistling:  But then, what would gearheads have to talk about?  :Wink:

----------


## Elliot Luber

Yes, Bruce's Esquire is well-known to be an Esquire. Jimmy Page has made a few appearances with his jet-black Tele with the Parsons-White String Bender. It was his favorite instrument in the studio, though it was cool back then to appear in concert with a fancy new Les Paul. The sound in the studio is clearly Tele. I once interviewed Freddy Tavarez, who drafted the original Stratocast Plans with Leo Fender (whom I met on a few occasions in his old age). Freddie told me that the Strat was the really versatile Fender because of all the choices it gave you, "but if you wanted that authentic Fender sound you had to go to a Tele."  Here's the late king of the Telecaster:

----------


## rico mando

> I am super impressed with how you guys are in the know regarding who played what with which. This strikes me as pretty darn erudite, almost abstract, information. I can barely tell the difference between Fenders and Gibsons (Les Pauls, mostly, though then there are variations ...), and then not all the time. Is this info coming from interviews or studio logs, or what? 
> 
> Of course, I don't really care. A great solo is a great solo, regardless of whether it was played on a Strat, a Tele, a Paulie, or a Silvertone (thank you, Ray Mason, for keeping their legacy alive). Put your signal through various effects, your choice of amp, twiddle the knobs, the signal source may not end up mattering quite so much. To a great extent, what matters most not what is being played but how it is being played. To my mind, anyway.  But then, what would gearheads have to talk about?


It is like people who stand around the open hood of a vehicle with a beer in their hands . they like what makes the cars work as well as the drive too where you are going

( me I just like beer )

----------


## Dan Margolis

Of course, Jimmy Page played a Tele when I heard him with the Yardbirds.  Also glad someone mentioned Albert Collins.  Bottom line, it's not always the tool, sometimes it's the workman (or woman).

----------


## journeybear

By  the same token I am super impressed with those sort of gearheads as well. You know, folks who can listen to an engine and know what's going on with it without looking or even being up close. I know this is mostly the result of spending an immense amount of time and attention, more than I would ever care to, but it is, well super-impressive.  :Wink: 

And the same with beer. Folks who really know beer can tell so much from one quaff. Wine too, I reckon, and on and on ...

----------


## John Rosett

I wonder if those angled saddles (to correct intonation) that you can get for Telecasters would work on this bridge.
http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Bridges,..._for_Tele.html

----------


## eadg145

I did read the article on the Springsteen guitar.  I just don't think it went deep enough.  Then I found this thread.  After reading this very interesting thread, particularly posts 15, 36, and 39, I started to believe the body was a Telecaster, not a Broadcaster or an Esquire.  And then post #50 brings me back to my Broadcaster theory.

In any case, I think the most important statement on the whole thing, including Telecasters, Broadcasters, Esquires, and Mandocasters was stated in post 55:




> Mark Knopfler toured extensively in the early years of Dire Straits with a Strat that turned out to be a fake. It helps to have a great guitar but maybe it's a case of... it's not really the guitar that matters so much... it's who plays it and what they do with it.


My guess is the origins of that axe will remain an issue of much uncertainty, as time passes and recollections slowly change.  But that little excursion sure was fun!

----------


## John Eischen

*John, check out post #33 by Dan Margolis: http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...Mandolin/page2
Hopefully Dan or Amadillo have the specs on file. Looks like good work!*

----------


## Django Fret

Saw a Musician's Friend email today with a 10% discount that was expiring today, so I called the toll free number, and they honored it on a pre-order.  When I mentioned the code they had to check to see if it applied to a pre-order, and was told it was no problem.  I can also cancel without incurring a charge as long as it is done before it ships.  Looking forward to seeing more feedback from NAMM but figured at $269.99 with free shipping, it was a risk I could afford to take.

----------


## jefflester

> Jimmy Page has made a few appearances with his jet-black Tele with the Parsons-White String Bender. It was his favorite instrument in the studio, though it was cool back then to appear in concert with a fancy new Les Paul.


Jimmy's B-Bender tele was not jet black, it was brown. And of course the Les Pauls he played in concert were certainly not new, they were classic bursts from 1959.

----------


## Spruce

> Bruce?  Wherefore art thou?


Whoops...
Posted pics and a short review over here...

----------


## samlyman

Thanks to all for the plethora of information. I ordered mine from Musician's Friend with the 10% off today!

----------


## mrmando

> In any case, I think the most important statement on the whole thing, including Telecasters, Broadcasters, Esquires, and Mandocasters was stated in post 55:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				My guess is the origins of that axe will remain an issue of much uncertainty, as time passes and recollections slowly change.  But that little excursion sure was fun!


Well, that was actually post 53, just to show that there's no matter so trivial that people can't find a way to disagree on it. 

Not being a guitarist, I'll have to excuse myself from offering any personal opinion on the matter of Springsteen's guitar, since there's clearly enough material there to vex the wisest of scholars for decades. If they ever do clear it up, then perhaps they can turn their attention to more trivial matters like global warming and peace in the Middle East. 

That being said, I can't help but agree with the sentiment about the player vs. the instrument. I've heard Joe Craven play a bootlace, and when I visited Andre Bissonnet's shop in Paris, he plucked a leaf from a potted plant on the countertop and played a tune on it. And no, I don't know what kind of plant it was.

----------


## David Lewis

You can blw a tune on a eucalyptus leaf...

----------


## Dan Margolis

http://www.armadilloguitar.com/shopp...products_id=47

This is a link to the shop that made the compensated saddles for my original Fender emando.  The picture on his site is of my mando.  In fact, I took it!  He charges $20 plus shipping.  I've mentioned this several times before, but if someone can ever hand him a Fender to measure in person, he might be able to spec the angles even a little better.  For that matter, he could make a four-saddle bridge for a Fender emando.  No financial interest with Armadillo.  Nice guy.

----------

John Eischen

----------


## Dan Margolis

You can play a tune on a homemade carrot flute:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ksxg...4019AFDDA9806B

----------


## eadg145

Well played, Martin!  :Redface:  (Although you exchanged the quote from post 53 with my own statement.)

As to the level of effort those folks over on the Telecaster forum will put into minutiae, have you ever read the threads here where people tear apart scroll work?  :Smile: 

In any case, I look forward to buying you a pint when our paths finally cross!   :Smile:  I'm confident we'd be friends, in person.

----------


## mtm

Well, I pulled the trigger on the Fender emando today ... went with a local shop (Milwaukee area) called Cream City Music, who won't be stocking it but ordered it for me.  I mentioned GC's price and their Fender rep said "oh, I think we can do better than them", and came in at $259, so gotta like that.  They also had a few used mandos on the wall, so I did my best (I'm a beginner) on a 1915 Gibson ($2000), a Breedlove KO VTG ($1850?, can't remember), a couple of old Kay's, an Alvarez ($500).  As a beginner, I don't really know what to look for, but I really liked the feel and sound Breedlove.  Unfortunately, there's a cash flow issue ... so it was probably a mistake to play them because it's back to learning on my ... entry level....  

Also, I've been enjoying the thread diversion on Telecasters, and they had some cool vintage models on the wall ... so thanks to all for that discussion ... never would have looked at them had that topic not cropped up.  

Kudos to Cream City Music ... they have my business now !!!

----------


## mrmando

> As to the level of effort those folks over on the Telecaster forum will put into minutiae, have you ever read the threads here where people tear apart scroll work?


LOVE those threads. You might notice that whenever I see an old Gibson mandolin on eBay or CL that doesn't look quite right, I start a thread about it. I have no problem with minutiae; I'm just not enough of a guitar enthusiast to get into guitar minutiae.



> In any case, I look forward to buying you a pint when our paths finally cross!   I'm confident we'd be friends, in person.


Sure, what part of California are you in?

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> Thanks to all for the plethora of information. I ordered mine from Musician's Friend with the 10% off today!


They usually don't give the 10% off on Fender products, did they have a code in an e-mail message?

----------


## Django Fret

> They usually don't give the 10% off on Fender products, did they have a code in an e-mail message?


Mike, the email I received gave a coupon code (single99) that was good for 10% off a single item and was expiring the day that I received it (January 25th).

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I got that same one but if you read the small print there is a list of companies that don't participate and Fender is in that list. It never occurred to me to just try the code any way.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pages...-offer-details

Now I'm going to have to see what happens on the next one they send. I get these a few times a week from these guys.

----------


## bonzibob

um ...  er.... ya, I was kinda hoping for more info than this since I can't get to Namm myself.  But go to you-tube and type in " Namm 2013 Fender custom shop"  and take a look at that electric Mando bridge and pick-up!!!!  Maybe in the future Fender will offer upgraded versions?!?!

----------


## Charlieshafer

My thought would be to offer two versions, the basic $299 model, and then a partial-custom route, where you could just select options from column A, column B, and so on; much like Weber's "build a mandolin" section. Choose your pickup option; Lollars, or Seymour Duncans, whatever, then chose your bridge, tuners, stock colors, etc. The only problem there is that the price will probably get up to the point where it's bumping up against small custom builders.

----------


## delsbrother

> My thought would be to offer two versions, the basic $299 model, and then a partial-custom route, where you could just select options from column A, column B, and so on; much like Weber's "build a mandolin" section. Choose your pickup option; Lollars, or Seymour Duncans, whatever, then chose your bridge, tuners, stock colors, etc. The only problem there is that the price will probably get up to the point where it's bumping up against small custom builders.


They already have that - it's called the screwdriver option.   :Smile:

----------


## Verne Andru

This thread reminds me of the Blues Brothers in Bob's Country Bunker - LOL! Sorry if I don't know who's on first, and what's on second. Some of you appear to be very famous in your own minds but let me remind you there's a far bigger world out there than this forum.

Anyway, back from NAMM and it was a great show this year. Biggest ever. Lots of great talent, gear and people.

On the new mandocaster, I have a few pictures I'll put up in a bit [the lighting was low so pics are not as good as I'd like]. The Fender display was typical of past years so I had to snoop around a bit to find the mandos but here's what I found:

- "Crafted" in Indonesia. "Designed and backed by" Fender. That means it's made by Samick to Fender specs.
- No truss rod.
- Comfort contours for the belly.
- Bridge is utter garbage.
- No way to try out the electronics so nothing to say.
- Bolt-on maple neck with neck-plate.
- 3-ply pickguard.

Build-wise it's about the same, maybe a bit less, than my Made in Korea 5-string Fender mando. The neck also feels about the same profile, filling the hand fairly well. If you get a straight neck, the lack of truss-rod shouldn't be an issue. A good fret-level and a neck-shim should be all that's necessary to get it happening.

The bridge looks like it'll fall apart very easily and should be replaced even if you don't care about proper intonation. Machines appear serviceable, but nothing fancy. Fairly heavy body with a meh finish. No thought put into grain, etc.

Indonesia made Samicks can be good instruments but always need work out of the box, IME, so budget setup work along with a new bridge at the least. No opinion on the electronics as there was no way for me to test it out, but it is a single-coil which means it is going to give you 60-cycle hum regardless what you do. Shielding the electronics cavity should help a bit, but not much.

Bottom-line: If you absolutely want to be seen playing a Fender mando-caster, then these should be serviceable with some work and a few hundred in upgrades and setup.

If you're just looking for a solid 4-string electric mandolin, there are better options available IMHO. If it absolutely has to have Fender on the headstock, look for one of the MIK Fenders from the late 90's. They can be had on the used market cheaper and are on-par, if not better, than this offering as far as build and much better features.

I also took a look at the other Fender electric with piezo's. Acoustically it sounds like any other plywood mandolin-shaped object out of China, where this one is built. No way to check out the electronics, so no opinion how it would sound plugged in.

I have tons of pics of Webers, Eastmans, etc. that I'll get up in a separate thread.

----------

Ed Goist, 

John McCoy

----------


## mrmando

> ...let me remind you there's a far bigger world out there than this forum.


And we should care about that because...?

----------

Spruce

----------


## Verne Andru

In no particular order...

----------

Ben Milne

----------


## Steve Perry

> This thread reminds me of the Blues Brothers in Bob's Country Bunker - LOL! Sorry if I don't know who's on first, and what's on second. Some of you appear to be very famous in your own minds but let me remind you there's a far bigger world out there than this forum.


Pot, Kettle, Kettle, Pot.  

Thanks, Verne.  After, what???  7, 8, 9 times stating your opinion?  We get it.  You think the Fender Mando is a useless waste of resources and those that might desire one are clueless wannabees.  Take a hint from your statement up there.  There IS a far bigger world out there.  A world that contains opinions that are different than yours yet just as valid.

----------


## Verne Andru

> Pot, Kettle, Kettle, Pot.  
> 
> Thanks, Verne.  After, what???  7, 8, 9 times stating your opinion?  We get it.  You think the Fender Mando is a useless waste of resources and those that might desire one are clueless wannabees.  Take a hint from your statement up there.  There IS a far bigger world out there.  A world that contains opinions that are different than yours yet just as valid.


Right back at you, my friend. If you read through this thread you'll see it hasn't been me that keeps bringing this up. Drop it, okay?

For the record, the new Fender Mando-Strat is on par, build and quality-wise, with low to mid-level Squier guitars. And that shouldn't come as much of a surprise as they are being built in the same plant as the low to mid-level Squier guitars.

----------


## tkdboyd

Years ago I had asked around about the Gold Tone electric didn't get a lot of feedback (no pun intended) Figure the new Fender will get quite a bit of play and will be able to get some honest reports (not saying your are dishonest, but rather time tested reports). At the sub $500.00 range I don't think many here are looking for perfection.

If I could play like Tiny Moore I would invest in a electric from some of the fine builders that show up here on the Cafe.  

My world isn't too much bigger than this forum...I get pretty freaked out when I have to go out and actually talk to people! 
:-)

----------


## rico mando

Back to the Fender Mando Strat . I seems to me that the copy should be fairly comparable to the vintage mandocaster . any one want to debate the necessity of a truss rod in a 4 sting electric mandolin ? at least with the reissue I have no qualms about customizing it , also the tuners should work with out the buttons crumbling .   

on a side note I notice goldtone has the 5 string listed for sale now . I remember a thread a long while back about a 5 string emando from them but did not see it listed on their site until now . did we miss it or was it just me ?

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Anybody besides Spruce know the history behind that garbage bridge? I do and that's part of the charm. It looks like an inexpensive toy and I like toys. No need to justify the purchase beyond that in my book.

----------


## delsbrother

Where was the body contouring in the original? Since everyone who's seen one has commented about the weight maybe that might be a place to "customize" first.

Also, just from looking at old photos there seem to have been several variations on the originals.. Is this documented somewhere?

----------


## mandopete

> Anybody besides Spruce know the history behind that garbage bridge? I do and that's part of the charm.


Oh, do tell!

If were talking about the fact that it does not have individually adjustable saddles (like the original Telecaster) I'd like to know the story behind that.

 :Smile:

----------


## mtm

> Anybody besides Spruce know the history behind that garbage bridge? I do and that's part of the charm. It looks like an inexpensive toy and I like toys. No need to justify the purchase beyond that in my book.


I ordered one for $260 ... I'm a beginner and was excited from the initial buzz about the reissue, but lately, I've been having buyers remorse before I've even seen it!  But, given the perspective that it's 'only' $260, I'll think I'll be able to sleep tonight... whew.... Thanks for the perspective, Mike...

----------


## John Rosett

A couple of years ago, Fender put out a "reissue" of an early lap steel. It looked cool, and there was a lot of buzz about it in the lap steel world. Unfortunately, Fender cheaped out, and put a crappy sounding strat pickup in it, and the buzz died quickly. I don't think that they are going to do much differently on the Mando-strat, as far as custom shop options, etc. I'm sure that you could get the Fender custom shop to build you one, but and original would probably be cheaper.

----------


## Spruce

> A couple of years ago, Fender put out a "reissue" of an early lap steel. It looked cool, and there was a lot of buzz about it in the lap steel world. Unfortunately, Fender cheaped out, and put a crappy sounding strat pickup in it, and the buzz died quickly. I don't think that they are going to do much differently on the Mando-strat, as far as custom shop options, etc. I'm sure that you could get the Fender custom shop to build you one, but and original would probably be cheaper.


For me, it's nice to have a platform to make a pleasant instrument that emulates a vintage Mandocaster, for not a lot of $$....
As opposed to building one.
_And_, I can put a historically accurate decal on it--_legally_...    :Wink: 

Change out the pickup, make an interesting pickguard (anodized gold, anyone?), paint it with a custom color of choice, antique it, maybe even re-board it with BR--all stuff that is fairly easy and fun to do...

Or...
I'm building a Paisley Esquire as we speak, which never existed....
How about a Pink Paisley Mandocaster, which also never existed??     :Wink: 
I _do_ have the impossibly-hard-to-find paper...

----------

Ed Goist, 

rico mando

----------


## Ed Goist

> For me, it's nice to have a platform to make a pleasant instrument that emulates a vintage Mandocaster, for not a lot of $$....
> As opposed to building one.
> _And_, I can put a historically accurate decal on it--_legally_...   
> ...snip...


Very hard to argue with this, even if you're not handy with this stuff...

I have a local guys who's a wizz at this kind of work, and if I were looking for a single-string solid-body e-mando under $1,000, I'd buy one of these and put up to $700 into it to mod it out. I am sure I'd end-up with a high quality instrument that still had the Fender name on the headstock.

As a platform for mods this is hard to beat...

BTW, this is exactly what I just did with a new Ovation MM-68AX...Got it at a good price and dropped a few hundred into it in mods, and for under $1K I have a killer a/e-mando. This is kind of a compromise between a production instrument and a custom build.

----------


## Verne Andru

I can see these as great modding platforms, for sure.

I also think it's important to keep things real though, so new players or players that are not that skilled at setting up instruments go in with their eyes open. Those barrel bridges are difficult for an experienced luthier to setup properly and are going to be way beyond any noob. And the sound is going to be less than spectacular without gutting the electronics. As long as everyone knows the deal going in, everything's kewl in my books.

Anybody know why they are calling it the Mando-Strat and then putting a Tele-style bridge on it? Strats bridges have individual saddles. Maybe they should call it the Mando-Tele-Strat to cover all bases?

Better yet, I think this should be called the Squier Mandocaster, and reserve the Fender decal for a proper MIA re-issue. That way they could do a Squier Vintage Modified and fixed all the problems with the original and give the collectors and propeller-heads what they want. Toss a few in the trunk of a Buick, drive it around country roads for the summer and then they could launch a real "road worn" series.

Then there's Tiny...



Now that's an electric mandolin! Notice he's kept the Bigsby headstock but it's not a Bigsby?

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> For me, it's nice to have a platform to make a pleasant instrument that emulates a vintage Mandocaster, for not a lot of $$....
> As opposed to building one.
> _And_, I can put a historically accurate decal on it--_legally_...   
> 
> Change out the pickup, make an interesting pickguard (anodized gold, anyone?), paint it with a custom color of choice, antique it, maybe even re-board it with BR--all stuff that is fairly easy and fun to do...


Yup, like that... make it orange in the process. By the way, if you figure out an easy way to strip the poly finish let me know. I still haven't started on my bass.

----------


## John Rosett

Bruce-A paisley Mandocaster would be cool, but it would look best with a maple fretboard.

----------


## Charlieshafer

> I can see these as great modding platforms, for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Then there's Tiny...
> 
> Now that's an electric mandolin! Notice he's kept the Bigsby headstock but it's not a Bigsby?


That was Tiny's signature model made by Jay Roberts. It was a less-expensive build alternative to his custom Bigsby. They pop up every now and then in the classifieds or on ebay. Tiny was running a music store then, and I believe there are just about 200+ of those kicking around. To the best of my knowledge, there were only 4 actual Bigsby mandolins ever made, so good luck finding one!

----------


## John Rosett

This is my favorite color scheme:

----------

Mike Black

----------


## Spruce

> ...if you figure out an easy way to strip the poly finish let me know.


That's one reason I thought of a Paisley build--the original '69-70 instruments were poly...




> Bruce-A paisley Mandocaster would be cool, but it would look best with a maple fretboard.


Easily done...





> This is my favorite color scheme:


Yep.
Kennard at Intermountain is selling his, and man is it nice...

----------


## Django Fret

> BTW, this is exactly what I just did with a new Ovation MM-68AX...Got it at a good price and dropped a few hundred into it in mods, and for under $1K I have a killer a/e-mando. This is kind of a compromise between a production instrument and a custom build.


Not to hijack the thread, but what mods did you make to the Ovation MM-68AX to improve it?

----------


## mrmando

Ooh ... Musician's Friend catalog just arrived, with a 15% discount offer. Tempted...

----------


## Spruce

> Ooh ... Musician's Friend catalog just arrived, with a 15% discount offer. Tempted...


I'm waiting for a "scratch and dent" special...    :Wink:

----------


## Ed Goist

> Not to hijack the thread, but what mods did you make to the Ovation MM-68AX to improve it?


Here's a thread about it...Bone nut installed, fretboard radius enhanced to 10", larger frets (80X43) installed, action and intonation adjusted.

----------


## mrmando

> I'm waiting for a "scratch and dent" special...


I could buy two, have you customize 'em both and let you keep one...

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## delsbrother

LOL I was thinking the same thing.

That's a lot of work for not much pay, though.  :Smile:

----------


## Ed Goist

> I could buy two, have you customize 'em both and let you keep one...


*Well played!* The entrepreneurial spirit lives!

----------


## F-2 Dave

> This is my favorite color scheme:


Yes.

----------


## John Rosett

My favorite picture of a Fender Emando:

----------


## Mike Black

Thought that I'd take a few pictures of Jethro with his old Fender from some old album covers.

----------


## mandopete

> 


Holy cow batman, that's amazing!

Is that one of yours Bruce?

Want.

----------


## Spruce

> Holy cow batman, that's amazing!
> 
> Is that one of yours Bruce?
> 
> Want.


Naw, that one was on E$%y...
But I want one too, so I'm building one...
Got an original late 60's Bigsby, and (most importantly) the paper, so it should be a fun build...
And it will be an Esquire, so no one will confuse it with anything vintage...

----------


## John McCoy

> My favorite picture of a Fender Emando:


I love the way they've color-coordinated their axes with their suits.  Can I get a Fender mando in charcoal grey with a banker's pinstripe? :Mandosmiley:

----------


## mrmando

> Thought that I'd take a few pictures of Jethro with his old Fender from some old album covers.


It would appear that he had three of them? Those mandolins have 2 different color schemes and neither of them matches the bandstand photo.

----------


## delsbrother

> My favorite picture of a Fender Emando:


Mine:

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## zoukboy

> Naw, that one was on E$%y...
> But I want one too, so I'm building one...
> Got an original late 60's Bigsby, and (most importantly) the paper, so it should be a fun build...


I'm putting together a custom Tele w/vibrato, and since I don't really like Bigbys I am putting one of these on it:

http://www.guitarfetish.com/Xtrem-To...h-_p_4431.html

About 1/3 the cost and a better design, I think. I MUCH prefer the Tele bridge plate and roller bridge they offer to the one that comes with the Bigsby Tele kits.

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

> Mine:


That is a truly great photo.

----------


## mrmando

Had a chat with Alex Gregory today...he was surprisingly (methought) positive about the Mando-Strat. Said he played it at NAMM and found it worthwhile, particularly the jumbo frets.

----------

Jacob

----------


## wellvis@well.com

> A couple of years ago, Fender put out a "reissue" of an early lap steel. It looked cool, and there was a lot of buzz about it in the lap steel world. Unfortunately, Fender cheaped out, and put a crappy sounding strat pickup in it, and the buzz died quickly. I don't think that they are going to do much differently on the Mando-strat, as far as custom shop options, etc. I'm sure that you could get the Fender custom shop to build you one, but and original would probably be cheaper.


Actually there were a lot of complaints about the Fender FS-52 lap steel, ranging from the chrome fretboard that prevented you from placing the bar correctly (and reflected stage lights back into your eyes), to the pickup cover that prevented correct hand placement.  The Steel Guitar Forum had several previous discussions.

I expect the Mando-Strat will fare better.  I wish Fender would try again in the lap steel market, although there is this solid koa Stringmaster style Deluxe 8 shown at NAMM - price?  $12,000.

----------


## Michael Eck

Anyone have body width and overall length measurements for the Mando-Strat. I'm case/bag shopping while I wait for mine to arrive.

----------


## Ed Goist

> Had a chat with Alex Gregory today...he was surprisingly (methought) positive about the Mando-Strat. Said he played it at NAMM and found it worthwhile, particularly *the jumbo frets*.


Jumbo frets?! My cockles are warming.  :Grin:

----------


## F-2 Dave

> Anyone have body width and overall length measurements for the Mando-Strat. I'm case/bag shopping while I wait for mine to arrive.


The old mandocaster is appox. 25 1/2" long by 10" wide. The outside dimensions of the case are 28"x 11 1/2"x 3 3/4". 
I'm just guessing that the new mando-strat is the same size.

----------

Michael Eck

----------


## OKMike

Has anyone on here played one of these yet???

----------


## Verne Andru

I "played" one unplugged at NAMM.

----------


## Spruce

Apparently these are shipping...
Here's a sighting....

----------

John Eischen

----------


## John Eischen

*They shipped to Netherlands before the US!!!
*

----------


## mrmando

Hm. Well, the fellow who posted his Mando-Strat says he lives "in the Dutch mountains," but since there are no mountains in the Netherlands, I wouldn't make too much of that. It's probably a reference to this: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_the_Dutch_Mountains

That being said, Indonesia is a former Dutch colony and the import/export process between it and the Netherlands might for that reason be quicker and less complicated than between Indonesia and the USA.

----------


## Spruce

Ahhh, I did not notice that...    :Wink:

----------


## mandroid

dutch mountains  ..  Geographically, Maastricht , in the NL SE corner,
 starts getting  rather Hilly.. 
Amstel  sponsored UCI Bicycle race is held there, annually.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amstel_Gold_Race.

 and now back to the regular musical  Program..   :Chicken:

----------


## mandopete

Dutch Mountain Music played on the Fender Emando....

I can hear it now!

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Hey, look at the little electric guitar!

http://youtu.be/dYTz1WYuXQ4

----------


## Pete Martin

What did you all think of the sound of this demo?  I thought it sounded really harsh and ugly.

----------


## Spruce

> What did you all think of the sound of this demo?  I thought it sounded really harsh and ugly.


....kinda like the vintage Mandocasters?    :Wink:

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

So, Bruce, did you play one at NAMM?

----------


## sbarnes

i havbe one on order (u.s.a.) and was told they would ship in feb. (not specific date, just feb.) - looking forward to it.....

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> What did you all think of the sound of this demo?  I thought it sounded really harsh and ugly.


I got the feeling that the guy playing it played the guitar and not the mandolin although the original could sound very guitar like.

----------


## Spruce

> So, Bruce, did you play one at NAMM?


Not through an amp, Eddie...
Just acoustically, and it felt pretty good...

But I _did_ play a really nice late 50's Mandocaster that same weekend (through a Princeton) a _lot_, and it had that same midrange "honk" that I'm hearing on that Fender demo of the new Mando Strat (or whatever the hell they call it)....

----------


## delsbrother

Is that the original case?

----------


## Lock

Hey Spruce,

I will second that question about the case.
Do you know what it was?
It looks like my J.Bovier would fit in there nicely.
Or if anyone knows of a good hard case for my J.Bovier, please comment (sorry for hijacking thread).

Lock





> Not through an amp, Eddie...
> Just acoustically, and it felt pretty good...
> 
> But I _did_ play a really nice late 50's Mandocaster that same weekend (through a Princeton) a _lot_, and it had that same midrange "honk" that I'm hearing on that Fender demo of the new Mando Strat (or whatever the hell they call it)....

----------


## Spruce

Hmmm....
Not sure about that case...
Back with you in a bit...

----------


## Pete Martin

Jonnathon Mann has a couple different case options with his electrics.  Might want to contact him and see where he gets them.

----------


## tkdboyd

Local music store offered to get me one for a dollar over what the Guitar Center is selling them. Felt good about spending money locally...of course the tax (that I am to pay anyway come tax season) didn't feel good! Was going to wait for some actual reviews until the store stated they would dress the frets, set it up, etc...(didn't get that in writing--but I hope I can trust them.) Sales tax, buying local, and an actual person to stand behind the instrument. Didn't think I could go too wrong?

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## JollyHangman

I would have preferred an *8-string model*.  Maybe they'll offer that also.  In my opinion a 4-string electric mandolin will sound like an electric guitar.  
I have a *Winston solid-body electric tenor banjo* but it sounds like an electric guitar.  I have an *Epiphone 8-string Mandobird* because I thought the 4-string model would sound more like an electric guitar than a mandolin.

----------


## John Rosett

I, for one, would like to see a picture of your solid body banjo.

----------


## JackTripper

Yeah, I'm having trouble imagining a solid body electric tenor banjo that wouldn't sound like an electric tenor guitar.

----------


## John Rosett

Here's a Gibson: http://www.retrofret.com/products.asp?ProductID=500

----------


## Barry Wilson

I just ripped half the strings off my mandobird 8 and made it a 4. took tuners out too. I like it a lot. the godin sounds so much better as a mandolin that I am doing lead solos with the mandobird now. sure it sounds like a guitar kinda, but with mando fingering.. I still feel it sounds mando.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Elliot Luber

I love my upgraded Kentucky four-string, but I'm going to have to advance to a five-string sooner or later. Wish I could afford a Mann, but I've two kids in school.

----------


## Verne Andru

Goldtone was showing a 5 string at NAMM and their pricing is pretty good IIRC. Unfortunately these are not stocked anywhere, which is a shame as they'd probably move fairly well once people got a chance to fiddle with one.



I picked up this 5 string Fender and a case real cheap off Guitar Centers used site. A lot of people just don't understand them, some thinking them a toy.



I've played the new Mando-Strat and mine is in a completely different league, build-wise. Mine is set-neck with a proper strat-style bridge. I flipped the polarity in one of the pickups and wired it RWRP so the 2 pickups act as a humbucker and I get no noise. It's a properly built 'thinline' which makes it light as a feather. The first thing you notice about the Mando-Strat is how heavy it is. Especially coming from an acoustic mandolin. Tuning machines are top-shelf split-shaft. Bone nut, painted headstock with MOP 'Fender' inlay plus body binding.

A solid-body electric with magnetic pickups and electric strings is going to sound like high-voiced guitar. Five string is kinda nice because it lets you get down to the mid-voicings of a guitar - C on the low E string of a guitar.

IMHO the magic comes with the voicing. Mandolin voicing is quite different from guitar letting you do things, and sound in ways, you just can't get out of a guitar. Plus you can go way higher than most guitars - the Danelectro Guitarlin being a noticeable exception. I also like being able to play mandolin through my guitar effects. Makes for some neat sonic discoveries.

http://www.verneandru.com/WebApp/Dow...VerneAndru.mp3
http://www.verneandru.com/WebApp/Dow...VerneAndru.mp3

----------


## rico mando

The extra weight can be beneficial during a power slider ,high kick  and back flip off the amp stack  :Cool:

----------

Barry Wilson, 

Ed Goist, 

MikeEdgerton

----------


## OKMike

Local shop is supposed to have one today or tomorrow. It shipped on Friday. The warehouse had 200 of them.

----------


## sbarnes

i picked mine up today....it sure is cute....chunky neck, jumbo frets (compared to what i'm used to)...have not played it pluged in yet but played well straight out of the box....good set up....one thing though - it will not fit any of my cases....a or f styles.....guess i'll have to get a gig bag....

----------


## delsbrother

Surprised it didn't come with a gig bag.

----------


## Michael Eck

I pick up mine tomorrow.

----------


## mrmando

And there's already one on eBay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fender-Mando...item27cfff7178

So, would it be unethical of me to snitch on the seller if I happened to know that this was actually a new instrument and the only reason it's listed as "Used" is to get around Fender's stipulation that its dealers not list new Fender instruments on eBay?

----------


## OKMike

Driving to get mine this afternoon. Excited.

----------


## John McCoy

> And there's already one on eBay.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fender-Mando...item27cfff7178
> 
> So, would it be unethical of me to snitch on the seller if I happened to know that this was actually a new instrument and the only reason it's listed as "Used" is to get around Fender's stipulation that its dealers not list new Fender instruments on eBay?


It might be interesting to see what would happen.  I doubt they'd take action against one dealer for one listing of one instrument, but they might poke around a bit to see if there's a pattern.  

On the other hand, I wonder whether the dealer might be able to get off the hook because of the wording on the peghead (which I can't quote precisely from memory) that goes something like, "Crafted in Indonesia.  Supported by Fender."

----------


## Pete Martin

> Driving to get mine this afternoon. Excited.


Cool Mike!  Can you give us a review of it after you've played it for a while?  Maybe a video?  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Michael Eck

Mine's in my hands right now. Picked it up an hour ago. Loving it. Cute is definitely the word. Only playing it through a tiny Honeytone practice amp but it all seems good. The E is not weak like on the Mandobirds. Seems to play in tune nicely up the neck. It does have Fender mojo. The shop owner (Parkway Music in Clifton Park NY) has an original and he picked it up and said, yup that's a Mandocaster!

Don't know yet when I'll have an opportunity to gig with it (as most everything i do is acoustic), but I will at some point.

I've sold every other electric mando I've owned, so we'll see. But this feels real nice for right now. And unplugged, this will be the bomb for late night practicing.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Michael Eck

BTW.

The gig bag for the Enoch ukuele banjo fits this mandolin perfectly.

Scroll to the bottom - http://www.enochbanjos.com/cases-and-gigbags.html

NFI.

----------


## Barry Wilson

I find it hard to believe fender let it go without a gig bag.

----------


## OKMike

Ears are ringing, fingers hurt. I like it. My first e-mando so am probably not the guy to give a review. I like it though.

----------


## mtm

Hey Mike ... any comment on "hum" from the pickup that many posters worried about?

----------


## OKMike

Haven't noticed hum, sound was nice and clean thru my ultrasound amp. Things started getting fun when I started playing with the digital effects built into the amp. :Grin:

----------


## OKMike

Intonation issues ala the original.

----------


## Michael Eck

" Intonation issues ala the original. "

Yup, but nothing insurmountable. I'm digging it. Soundwise I have only gone through the tiny Honeytone so far, but unplugged it's a great way to practice while walking around the house. Living in the Northeast, I feel like i might even be able to leave this outside of its case in the winter.

----------


## Spruce

I'd be curious as what these things are weighing in at...
The one I played at NAMM seemed kinda heavy to me, especially for alder...

Don't knock yourself out by dragging out the scales, but do your new MSs feel light, heavy, or "just right"?

Thanks!!

----------


## homermando

Mine weighs 3lbs and 8.4 ounces. And I haven't noticed any intonation issues but it was set up at my local music store.

----------

Ed Goist, 

Spruce

----------


## Spruce

Robbed these from another site....
Truss rod!
Look pretty faithful to the original routing...

----------

craig.collas, 

Ed Goist, 

John Eischen, 

rico mando, 

Soundfarmer Pete

----------


## Verne Andru

If that's how they come stock I'm impressed with the thought put into shielding the electronics cavity. That helps to keep the noise somewhat contained and is something you don't often see on a lower-end instrument. And that does look like a truss-rod on the heel. A couple of nice bonuses!

----------


## bonzibob

" And that does look like a truss-rod on the heel."

OK, I admit that my vision isn't what it used to be, but I don't think the photos above are proof positive of the existence of a truss-rod.  But I do hope you're right.

----------


## Verne Andru

> " And that does look like a truss-rod on the heel."
> 
> OK, I admit that my vision isn't what it used to be, but I don't think the photos above are proof positive of the existence of a truss-rod.  But I do hope you're right.


It just so happens 2 posters in this very thread claim to be in possession of said Fender Mando-Strat. I would be personally grateful if one, or both, took a screwdriver to theirs so we can verify this once and for all!

[Not that it really matters - but I do love solving a good mystery]

----------


## Soundfarmer Pete

Also wondering what the string to string balance is like.....(worth developing an alternative pickup)?  :Whistling:

----------


## Verne Andru

> Also wondering what the string to string balance is like.....(worth developing an alternative pickup)?


I would think someone who developed a fairly hot 4-conductor rail that splits down to around a strat at a competitive price might just find a ready market.

----------


## mtm

Just got an email from Guitar Center that the MandoStrat is now in their warehouse, so those of you who ordered from GC should be in possession soon.  I ordered mine from a local shop that has a full-time Fender tech, so hopefully mine will be here soon also.

----------

John Eischen

----------


## OKMike

String to string balance seems good to me, remember this is my first e-mando though so.....
Ordered a moongazer bridge to replace factory POS, If I explore the truss rod mystery while replacing bridge I will let you guys know the results.

----------


## mrmando

> If I explore the truss rod mystery while replacing bridge I will let you guys know the results.


I think all you'd have to do is take the screws out of the neck plate, pull out the neck and look at the end of it.

----------


## OKMike

Can confirm the presence of a truss rod. Also have my new bridge in place. Thought of replacing pick up but think I will leave well enough alone for now. I'm very pleased with this little monster.

----------

F-2 Dave, 

Michael Eck, 

Spruce

----------


## Ron McMillan

Amazing amount of enthusiasm for this little monster. I might have to reconsider my baseless aversion to four-stringers  :Smile:

----------


## Ted Eschliman

My store had four of them yesterday, minus the one I bought for myself. Full review later, but first impression, it's a fantastic value. Nowhere near the quality of many American small shop emando builders, but if you're willing to invest in better than the stock pickup, it's a great starting point for someone wanting to dable in electric.

----------

Ed Goist, 

OKMike

----------


## Spruce

> ...but if you're willing to invest in better than the stock pickup....


So, have we found the pup to be lacking?

I haven't played it plugged in yet, but all the videos and reports I've seen have reported the pickup to be well-balanced, which is the main bugaboo with _some_ mandolin pups...
(Can U say "Mandobird"?)

I wouldn't rule the pickup out just because it's a cheapie...
There are _lots_ of cheap Japanese and Chinese pups that I _love_, and this one--for all we know--might fit into that catagory...

I mean, check out a Maxon Humbucker sometime.  
It came loaded on those cheapie Les Paul copies in the 80's, and sounds _wonderful_...
One of my favorite humbuckers of all time, and I'm currently loading one into a Keef Telecaster copy...

----------


## OKMike

I haven't owned anything electric since high school, but I am pleased with the stock pick-up on this. More experienced people may disagree, but for me it's doing what it needs to.

----------


## tkdboyd

I'll pick up mine this evening from my local music store...the last couple of days I had been trying to nail down Smoke on the Water (the solo) just for the grins and giggles when I plug it up and play it at the store. Didn't quite have it all worked out yet...I hope the sales people find some humor in my attempt! 

Of course after playing the tune a couple of times it reminded me as to why I was such a fan of Ritchie Blackmore's and Jon Lord's playing--Mandolin version of Highway Star would be pretty awesome.  Yeah, I'll admit it, I'll never grow up!

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Has anyone found a case for these yet?

----------


## OKMike

I'm wondering about a pelican case w pick and pluck foam if nothing else becomes available. Not sure if they make one of the appropriate size but worth checking out.

This thing needs a hard case!!

----------


## mtm

> BTW.
> 
> The gig bag for the Enoch ukuele banjo fits this mandolin perfectly.
> 
> Scroll to the bottom - http://www.enochbanjos.com/cases-and-gigbags.html
> 
> NFI.


From an earlier post on a gig bag ... does this mean the actual test has been done and it's a fine fit?

----------


## Michael Eck

Mine's been living in the Enoch bag since I got it. I very much want to find an appropriate hard case, but in the mean time this is perfect.

Note: I did not buy my Enoch bag for the Mando-Strat, it had been given to me by a friend for me to use with a banjo uke that has since been sold. But, boy, I'm glad I held on to the bag (and yes, have all the fun you want with that phrase)..

----------


## tkdboyd

> Also have my new bridge in place.


 Did you have to do any modifications to the pick guard, etc...when installing the new bridge? 

Bought the MandoStrat locally, but just got a 20% off coupon from MF, couldn't pass up purchasing a Roland Micro Cube. Been trying to purchase locally when I can but with free shipping that was a price I couldn't pass up!

----------


## mtm

so, I'm still waiting for mine, so when are all you gents in possession going to post pics and videos????

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Ted Eschliman reviewed his today.  With pictures.
http://jazzmando.com/new/archives/001978.shtml


Daniel

----------


## MikeEdgerton

The truly annoying thing is that several years ago a guy on eBay was selling a mandolin case that was "faulty". They were too thin for a mandolin and we basically rectangular cases for this mandolin. I bought one for a mini strat I built from a Stewmac kit when my son was young. I wish I had more. The mini strat might be losing it's case. I think I pad 30 bucks with the shipping for it.

----------


## rico mando

Well we can paint , add stickers or modify these babies too our hearts content . and in 50 yrs people will wonder how some one could wreck such a nice vintage instrument

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## John L

> The truly annoying thing is that several years ago a guy on eBay was selling a mandolin case that was "faulty". They were too thin for a mandolin and we basically rectangular cases for this mandolin. I bought one for a mini strat I built from a Stewmac kit when my son was young. I wish I had more. The mini strat might be losing it's case. I think I pad 30 bucks with the shipping for it.


I started a thread on cases.. seems to me there is at least a small market for a rectangular case that would fit many solid body mandolins. Sort of like the generic ones built for electric guitar. The guitar cases sell for about $60-80.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> I started a thread on cases.. seems to me there is at least a small market for a rectangular case that would fit many solid body mandolins. Sort of like the generic ones built for electric guitar. The guitar cases sell for about $60-80.


Probably not cheap, but the case Kevin Schwab offers for his emandos fits like a glove. The Fender-style tweed would go great with the new MandoStrat. The case is made by G&G. Excellent quality and protection.



Larry

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> I started a thread on cases.. seems to me there is at least a small market for a rectangular case that would fit many solid body mandolins. Sort of like the generic ones built for electric guitar. The guitar cases sell for about $60-80.


I pulled this thing down and it has the brand name Sonica on it. Some luck searching the web. I find *this*. That's the same case only deeper. No luck yet following the URL back. Mine is thinner and looks like this (excuse the dust, that case has been on that shelf for a few years):

----------


## Rick Jones

> I pulled this thing down and it has the brand name Sonica on it. Some luck searching the web. I find *this*. That's the same case only deeper. No luck yet following the URL back. Mine is thinner and looks like this (excuse the dust, that case has been on that shelf for a few years):


To my eyes, this looks exactly like the Access Stage 3 case. They're available at Elderly and other places for about $149 (admittedly that's double the $60-$80 you mentioned). The mandolin in my avatar is in one of them right now. It's been great - solid, nice space for tuners/accessories. Not as good as a true flight case, but plenty serviceable day in and day out.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Just looked at the Access Stage-three. It's nicer than this one.

Nope, just found a bigger picture. The only real difference seems to be the handle. Damn, this was a better deal than I ever figured. If I could get the source on the Sonica full I'd probably buy one of those.

----------


## OKMike

No mods required, a slight gap between the bottom plate of new bridge and pickgaurd, it's under the strings. I probably notice it more than anyone else will.




> Did you have to do any modifications to the pick guard, etc...when installing the new bridge? 
> 
> Bought the MandoStrat locally, but just got a 20% off coupon from MF, couldn't pass up purchasing a Roland Micro Cube. Been trying to purchase locally when I can but with free shipping that was a price I couldn't pass up!

----------


## John L

> To my eyes, this looks exactly like the Access Stage 3 case. They're available at Elderly and other places for about $149 (admittedly that's double the $60-$80 you mentioned). The mandolin in my avatar is in one of them right now. It's been great - solid, nice space for tuners/accessories. Not as good as a true flight case, but plenty serviceable day in and day out.


My point exactly, there are lots of electric guitar cases for $60-80 and they would be perfectly suitable for a $200-300 emando if they were only smaller. I have a 5 string that I found a case for - for that one I found a ukulele case but it won't fit most emandos due to the shape.

----------


## John L

> My point exactly, there are lots of electric guitar cases for $60-80 and they would be perfectly suitable for a $200-300 emando if they were only smaller. I have a 5 string that I found a case for - for that one I found a ukulele case but it won't fit most emandos due to the shape.


... and if any manufacturers are reading this, I'll take a tweed one!

----------

Rick Jones

----------


## Ed Goist

There just isn't enough of a market for a manufacturer to make a $60 to $80 hard shell case for an electric mandolin. 

At ~$60, the Rockbag Mandolin bag by Warwick is the ticket. I got one of these for my Ryder EM-44 and loved it. I believe the Ryder's new owner (Journeybear) is still using it, and gigging regularly with it. Great, sturdy bag (with PVC-piping). Highly recommended. NFI.

----------


## dan in va

Mine came last week and will be back from tweaking in a couple days.  It sounds really good both plugged in and unplugged...great string balance.  Intonation was surprisingly good and the neck shape is a wonderful semi-v.  Factory set up was worse than terrible and there were two bad pick guard warps that are getting screws.  The gig bag is over sized and could house another.  The wood choices are very good.  The fret slots are almost thru the board, and the side dots are smallish or not well positioned.

Overall, i wasn't expecting much, and it's better than the Mando Bird.  The Fender is easily the better of the two.  i wonder about Fender's longevity, tho'...being 2.5 mil in debt, and letting Amazon and the big box stores like Guitar Center and Music and Arts move in on any local dealership's territory, nudging many little guys out of business.  Fender needs fast cash and is killing its grass roots.  It's an example of the health of the industry itself...poor management deja vu all over again.

So, i guess i'm satisfied enough with the Mando Strat, as they may not be offered long.

----------


## JimRichter



----------

Barry Wilson, 

Big Rig, 

biologyprof, 

Chinn, 

craig.collas, 

eadg145, 

Ed Goist, 

houseworker, 

JackTripper, 

OKMike, 

strings777

----------


## JimRichter

The Mando-Strat is as good as any electric mandolin I've owned--old or new.  It is a steal (I paid $250 for mine through Music123) and the best buy in an emando.  I owned an original '63 and this is as good as that one.  No reason to dog this one at all.  No, it doesn't have pull pots, slip coils, humbuckers, etc.  But neither does a Strat.  This is straight ahead rock and roll.

----------

craig.collas, 

Ed Goist, 

Mike Black, 

OKMike

----------


## homermando

Jim, can you tell us your amp and pedals set up for this video? Loved your arrangement!

----------


## homermando

Also, are you in standard mando tuning?

----------


## JimRichter

Standard mando tuning.  Though I'm not a fan of non-tube guitar amps (except the Pignose), the amp is a Fender Mustang III modeling amp.  I don't have any high powered amps, as I prefer 20 to 25 watt combos.  I bought this one in the event I'm ever in a rock situation where I needed effects and volume.  It is a pretty decent amp for under $300.  I think I could actually gig with it, though I'd have to become more acquainted with it to set up a remote pedal controller.  The sound was a standard preset based upon Santana's Europa sound.

----------


## mtm

THAT'S the demo I'm talkin' bout .... very cool (as were the pants?).  I'm still waiting for mine, but Great inspiration, Jim ... I best get practicing ...

----------


## F-2 Dave

Super job on the demo, Jim. The pants are awesome.

----------


## JimRichter

> Super job on the demo, Jim. The pants are awesome.


only the best fleece from Wally World

----------


## John Eischen

Great demo Jim!
Mine arrived this evening, it's a blast. Had to lower the action, and intonation was terrible. After adjustments two strings are perfect up the neck... Yeah, I'll change the bridge, but I could live with it as it is now. It feels good, solid and indestructible like a Tele.

----------


## Mike Black

I got mine this afternoon on my lunch break!  Mass Street Music here in town got a couple and I got mine straight out of the box.   It was nice to be able to pick from the two.  They were both great.  Mine is like John's...I need to lower the action and adjust the intonation.   I'm pretty excited about it.  I can't wait to plug it into the old Orange amp tonight.    :Smile:   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## vwfye

Jim,
my brain was trying hard to reconcile the the plaid and the music to each other  :Disbelief:   nice job on the  :Mandosmiley:  though!!!  you rock!   :Grin:

----------


## JackTripper

Thank you, Mr. Richter. I've been a fan since finding your youtube videos (before I even found the Cafe). Anyhow, great demo. While I'm at it, I'll add that you're one of the few people that can pull off a pajama jam.

----------


## JimRichter

I'm the cat's pajamas

----------

Rick Jones

----------


## frankmsu

I just ordered mine and expect to get it in a couple of days.  Also ordered a Pignose 7-100 to go with it.  I hate MAS, and Jim's video didn't help my resistance.

Frank

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Mike Black

I've been really enjoying my new Mandocaster.   The only thing that I don't like about it is the side dots on the neck.  I'm a side dot guy.  I like to have the road map.  The Mandocaster has like 1/32" white dots that are in the middle of the line where the fingerboard and the neck meet.  They are very hard to see.

----------


## Ron McMillan

> I've been really enjoying my new Mandocaster.   The only thing that I don't like about it is the side dots on the neck.  I'm a side dot guy.  I like to have the road map.  The Mandocaster has like 1/32" white dots that are in the middle of the line where the fingerboard and the neck meet.  They are very hard to see.


I feel your pain. Especially since in order to initiate some tasteful modifications you'd have to go out and hunt for a talented mandolin luthier and builder, preferably one with a growing reputation for fine work - and they're *so* hard to find, eh?  :Smile:

----------

Mike Black

----------


## redrector

I received my mando strat yesterday wasnt expecting a $1000 dollar mando and it isnt. Nut slots are high in g and a string i think because when i fret down a few frets its out a lot from the open string noticeably. The other two strings dont do that and the intonation seems ok at the 12 fret chime.The bridge is pretty much useless  like other theads stated.The sound is kind of like a strat in the in between position i said kind of. i still think trying to electrify a mando is fruitless unless you play distortion like the other thread it doesnt sound like a guitar or mando. I am not excited about dumping more money in a new mando like a bridge and pickup ect.My previous experience with a instruments if its trouble from the beginning its always trouble.I think you would be better off with a custom builder.

----------


## wellvis@well.com

> My previous experience with a instruments if its trouble from the beginning its always trouble.I think you would be better off with a custom builder.


It sounds like you bought the wrong instrument for your needs.  A custom builder will certainly build whatever you want, but it won't cost $300.

----------


## Mike Black

Local shop had these BP-2327-008 Wilkinson Compensated Brass Saddle Set for $20.  Definitely made a nice difference.

----------


## frankmsu

> I received my mando strat yesterday wasnt expecting a $1000 dollar mando and it isnt. Nut slots are high in g and a string i think because when i fret down a few frets its out a lot from the open string noticeably. The other two strings dont do that and the intonation seems ok at the 12 fret chime.The bridge is pretty much useless  like other theads stated.The sound is kind of like a strat in the in between position i said kind of. i still think trying to electrify a mando is fruitless unless you play distortion like the other thread it doesnt sound like a guitar or mando. I am not excited about dumping more money in a new mando like a bridge and pickup ect.My previous experience with a instruments if its trouble from the beginning its always trouble.I think you would be better off with a custom builder.


Even though I have a new one on the way, I might not mind having a used one for the right price. Are there any dents or dings?  There shouldn't be any fret wear at this point.  I have purchased two very nice electric mandolins from top name builders, and they are great.  I think I will have fun with the Fender too.  One advantage I have is I'm not looking for a guitar sound or an acoustic mandolin sound.

----------


## Spruce

> The bridge is pretty much useless  like other theads stated.


Oh, I think I could get it to intonate OK without that much hassle or expense...





> i still think trying to electrify a mando is fruitless unless you play distortion like the other thread it doesnt sound like a guitar or mando.


Yeah, it sounds like an old Fender Mandocaster...




> I am not excited about dumping more money in a new mando like a bridge and pickup ect.


Again, are we coming to the conclusion around here that the pickup doesn't cut it?
Because I hear potential in the clips I've heard...




> My previous experience with a instruments if its trouble from the beginning its always trouble.


My experience with Fender-esque instruments is that you can _always_ dial them in, even if you are not all that skilled in the tricks of the luthiery trade...
Leo designed a working man's instrument, and this one seems to fall into that category....

----------

craig.collas, 

JimRichter, 

Michael Eck, 

Soundfarmer Pete

----------


## Mike Black

> Again, are we coming to the conclusion around here that the pickup doesn't cut it?
> Because I hear potential in the clips I've heard...


The pickup is not horrible.  It just doesn't have much output.




> My experience with Fender-esque instruments is that you can _always_ dial them in, even if you are not all that skilled in the tricks of the luthiery trade...
> Leo designed a working man's instrument, and this one seems to fall into that category....


Agreed!

----------


## mandopete

> My experience with Fender-esque instruments is that you can _always_ dial them in, even if you are not all that skilled in the tricks of the luthiery trade...
> Leo designed a working man's instrument, and this one seems to fall into that category


Not for nothing, but I fought with one of those original 3 saddle bridges on my Tele and never got to work right so I gave up and when with the newer, individual saddle bridge.

----------


## redrector

Mike these are made for tele two strings each saddle ,did you use four of these for mando or two?

----------


## Mike Black

> Mike these are made for tele two strings each saddle ,did you use four of these for mando or two?


I used two of the three.

----------


## Dan Margolis

> Ordered a moongazer bridge to replace factory POS


I looked at the Moongazer page and found it to be kind of confusing.  Did you order the $45 bridge (OMF4UP) at the top of the page or one of the bridges just below?  (4NPBS or 4NPRS)

----------


## John Eischen

*Dan, OFM4UP at Moongazer. I spoke with Tom at Moongazer before I ordered, it looks like he's now clarified it on the bridge page.*

----------

Dan Margolis

----------


## Dan Margolis

> I used two of the three.


How is the intonation now?  Perfect, or nearly perfect?  Or somewhat nearly perfect?

----------


## Spruce

These are good too, but would jack up the total price of the Mandocaster...
You can dial them in to where the intonation is pretty much spot-on...

----------


## Mike Black

> How is the intonation now?  Perfect, or nearly perfect?  Or somewhat nearly perfect?


I don't have the instrument here right now to double check again.  But the intonation seemed perfect with these.  I would have liked to put the bridge pieces on like in Bruce's picture, they seem like the perfect bridge pieces, but they weren't readily available.  The ones I used puts the thing in tune and has a better sustain and feel to them than the original bridge piece.

----------

Spruce

----------


## sbarnes

i purchased the fender 'deluxe' mandolin gig bag today....it fits perfectly and i now have a gig bag for an f or an a should i want to leave their hard case(s) at home.....musicians friend has (had) them for $29.99....most retail stores will price match....i paid $31 locally.....

----------

Mike Black

----------


## Steve Perry

I was on the fence as to whether I really wanted one of these mandos.  I've never actually seen or played one them before.  I went to the big guitar show in Nashville today and came across this beauty....



THIS made up my mind.  It's a 62 all original Dakota Red.  Now I know too what color I'll eventually paint mine.

----------


## Spruce

> THIS made up my mind.  It's a 62 all original Dakota Red.  Now I know too what color I'll eventually paint mine.


Anyone _ever_ seen an original with the matching peghead color?
That was the norm back then on guitars, so I'm surprised the ones I've seen aren't painted...

----------


## Mike Black

NFI...This looks like the perfect case. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Applause-Ten...item2ec664b95b

Still need to check with them about the dimentions.   I'll let you know when I get a response.

----------


## Mike Black

Here are the inside measurements of this case.

Inside Dims
Length – 29”
Width – 10-3/8”
Depth – 3-7/8”
Body – 14-1/2” End pin to neck rest

----------

Ben Milne

----------


## MANNDOLINS

Another gig bag option for the emando is the protec...they should be available soon. Very nicely made and affordable. (NFI)
http://www.protecmusic.com/items.asp...bCategoryID=31
I've been using their larger 1/2 size guitar bag for my octave mandolins...the mando bag is a scaled down version

----------


## tkdboyd

Very Cool Mr. Mann to contribute to a thread about a competing product. Obviously the Fender mandolins are not on par with your custom hand built emando so I use the term_ competing_ very loosely.

----------


## F-2 Dave

> I was on the fence as to whether I really wanted one of these mandos.  I've never actually seen or played one them before.  I went to the big guitar show in Nashville today and came across this beauty....
> 
> 
> 
> THIS made up my mind.  It's a 62 all original Dakota Red.  Now I know too what color I'll eventually paint mine.



Dang it! I just had myself talked out of a new mando-strat. Now I want a red one. And a seafoam green, perhaps a sonic blue one, a blonde one, and..................

----------


## Verne Andru

Here's a bunch of cases at Musician's Friend

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/mando...e=40&v=g&Ns=bS

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/acces...-mandolin-case
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/acces...-mandolin-case
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/acces...-mandolin-case
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/acces...nd-f-mandolins

Might need to do some mods, but there are some less expensive models available.

----------


## Mike Black

> Might need to do some mods, but there are some less expensive models available.


You mean like gutting out the entire case?   :Confused:

----------


## Michael Eck

First gig with mien yesterday, running it through a Fishman Loudbox Mini. Loved it.  A little noisy, but I think I was stuck on the same circuit as the neon.

----------


## Verne Andru

> You mean like gutting out the entire case?


The way I see it, you have the following choices:

- gig bag
- mod an off-the-shelf case not necessarily made for this model
- wait for Fender to issue a case
- wait for other companies to issue a case
- build your own case
- no case [hint: toss your new mandostrat in the trunk of a '55 Buick and drive around Texas back roads for a few months and you'll have period correct relicing. Make sure there are lots of hammers, screwdrivers, spare tires, etc. to get the full effect]

In short - be creative.  :Whistling:

----------


## John L

> Here's a bunch of cases at Musician's Friend
> 
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/mando...e=40&v=g&Ns=bS
> 
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/acces...-mandolin-case
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/acces...-mandolin-case
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/acces...-mandolin-case
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/acces...nd-f-mandolins
> 
> Might need to do some mods, but there are some less expensive models available.


Has anyone seen the inside of the Epiphone case? If it is not shaped it might be perfect for a Mandobird.

----------


## MANNDOLINS

If someone had a big boat  :Whistling: ....I checked into having emando cases made in china...a nice tolex, rectangle, vintage style, open nest  case (sort of like a 70's Fender strat case)...quote for a quantity of 25 was about $21 a piece...shipping to US was $900....so...I went with G&G quality cases in California...same company that makes the Fender custom shop cases and I think made the original mandocaster cases....

----------


## mrmando

> If someone had a big boat ....I checked into having emando cases made in china...a nice tolex, rectangle, vintage style, open nest  case (sort of like a 70's Fender strat case)...quote for a quantity of 25 was about $21 a piece...shipping to US was $900...


Were there any other expenses? That adds up to $1,425, which is $57 a pop, and if you can sell the cases for a C-note (which I think you could), you would clear $1,075 on them, which methinks would be worth doing as long as you have the $1,425 up front and there aren't additional import costs. 



> so...I went with G&G quality cases in California...same company that makes the Fender custom shop cases and I think made the original mandocaster cases....


You probably weren't stuck ordering 25 of those, but is the unit cost, with shipping, any less than $57?

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> The way I see it, you have the following choices:
> 
> - gig bag
> - mod an off-the-shelf case not necessarily made for this model
> - wait for Fender to issue a case
> - wait for other companies to issue a case
> - build your own case
> - no case [hint: toss your new mandostrat in the trunk of a '55 Buick and drive around Texas back roads for a few months and you'll have period correct relicing. Make sure there are lots of hammers, screwdrivers, spare tires, etc. to get the full effect]
> 
> In short - be creative.


One must also have the prerequisite long neck beer bottles, some almost empty, some full, the caps to said bottles and the old oil cans that were emptied into the engine but retained a little extra to leak in the trunk. I'm going to go to work on the bottles this afternoon.

----------


## Ben Milne

> Has anyone seen the inside of the Epiphone case? If it is not shaped it might be perfect for a Mandobird.


I remember seeing one a few years back, the interior was shaped, you'd need to mod it somewhat for a bird'

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> If someone had a big boat ....I checked into having emando cases made in china...a nice tolex, rectangle, vintage style, open nest  case (sort of like a 70's Fender strat case)...quote for a quantity of 25 was about $21 a piece...shipping to US was $900....so...I went with G&G quality cases in California...same company that makes the Fender custom shop cases and I think made the original mandocaster cases....


Yes, these are great cases. I posted a pic of mine here. Kevin Schwab uses them for his emandos already.

Larry

----------


## Ben Milne

> In no particular order...
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]


Just did a gig with Flogging Molly at The Palace in Melbourne, Rob is rockin his sig model on stage the days.




> 


Are those Kludgesons? :Grin:

----------


## redrector

Looking at the cutouts in the mando wondering if the pickup would sound better up next to the neck or would that kill the treble?

----------


## John Eischen

*I"ve replaced the bridge in mine with the Moongazer bridge. Big difference.*

----------


## John L

> If someone had a big boat ....I checked into having emando cases made in china...a nice tolex, rectangle, vintage style, open nest  case (sort of like a 70's Fender strat case)...quote for a quantity of 25 was about $21 a piece...shipping to US was $900....so...I went with G&G quality cases in California...same company that makes the Fender custom shop cases and I think made the original mandocaster cases....


Now that's what I'm talking about. Someone that is buying 100+ guitar cases could make these part of the order and lower both the unit and shipping costs. Voila, an $80 emando case.

----------


## Mike Black

FYI... The guys at Almuse/Moongazer   have designed a new Mandocaster pickup replacement that is now available.   

I have _No Financial Interest_, I just have a dark chocolate one on the way for myself and thought that I'd pass the news along to you all.  

Here is the info on them that was posted on Facebook. 

Officially on sale this month, some of the new owners of the re-released Fender Mandostrat have already identified the usual "weak E" problem......so following a number of enquiries.....here`s the latest addition to the Almuse range of replacement pickups, the MS4 which features graduated Neodymium magnets, resin potting to minimise feedback and a DC resistance of 6.5kOhms.

Available in black, white, ivory and dark chocolate.

----------

Spruce

----------


## Verne Andru

> One must also have the prerequisite long neck beer bottles, some almost empty, some full, the caps to said bottles and the old oil cans that were emptied into the engine but retained a little extra to leak in the trunk. I'm going to go to work on the bottles this afternoon.


Exactly!

PS - I forgot about the oil cans - thanks for the reminder.
PPS - Timing is important - you usually need a full 4 seasons so the rust really takes hold on the hardware. WD-40 not allowed as it's not vintage correct.

----------


## Verne Andru

> FYI... The guys at Almuse/Moongazer   have designed a new Mandocaster pickup replacement that is now available.   
> 
> I have _No Financial Interest_, I just have a dark chocolate one on the way for myself and thought that I'd pass the news along to you all.  
> 
> Here is the info on them that was posted on Facebook. 
> 
> Officially on sale this month, some of the new owners of the re-released Fender Mandostrat have already identified the usual "weak E" problem......so following a number of enquiries.....here`s the latest addition to the Almuse range of replacement pickups, the MS4 which features graduated Neodymium magnets, resin potting to minimise feedback and a DC resistance of 6.5kOhms.
> 
> Available in black, white, ivory and dark chocolate.


That's real smart [depending on price]. One of my clients was Q-Tuner who were the first to do neo pickups. I have a set in my bass and they totally rock.

Neo's are very powerful and extremely articulate - perfect for getting more of an acoustic tone, if that's what you're going for. The staggered design will help to get more out of the high strings to compensate for Fender angling the pickup in the wrong direction. They use the plural of "magnet," so if you take from that they've done a humbucker design, they'll be very quiet as well.

Take note: Neo's don't tend to sound very good when used for distorted tones, although these may be different. If you want a more rock tone, look into stratocaster single-coil sized rail humbuckers as well. They will be much hotter and give a better distorted tone, although you'll need either a new pickguard or mod the stock one.

----------


## Verne Andru

> If someone had a big boat ....I checked into having emando cases made in china...a nice tolex, rectangle, vintage style, open nest  case (sort of like a 70's Fender strat case)...quote for a quantity of 25 was about $21 a piece...shipping to US was $900....so...I went with G&G quality cases in California...same company that makes the Fender custom shop cases and I think made the original mandocaster cases....


With China it's all about the shipping. You'll probably pay the same amount for shipping 25 as you would a full container as they are used to selling by container.

If you are a gambling person that these will be a hit and Fender won't squeeze you out of the market later, there could be a business plan here.

----------


## Verne Andru

On the "Mando Strat" name - I noticed yesterday that Eastwood calls their eMando the "Mandocaster". Is it possible that's the reason for Mando Strat?

----------


## mandroid

Was the trade name 'Mandocaster; ever owned by Fender Co, or was it open, because it was just vernacular 
 used by the Players, but never registered by the Company?

----------


## mrmando

> If you are a gambling person that these will be a hit and Fender won't squeeze you out of the market later, there could be a business plan here.


People will pay a C-note for a good emando case. If I ordered a container full of them, however, I'd have to rent a storage space and that would eat into profits.

----------


## Soundfarmer Pete

[QUOTE=Verne Andru;1144987]They use the plural of "magnet," so if you take from that they've done a humbucker design, they'll be very quiet as well.

QUOTE]
Sorry, not a humbucker.....each pole piece has its own magnet but it`s a single coil!

----------

Mike Black

----------


## Verne Andru

> People will pay a C-note for a good emando case. If I ordered a container full of them, however, I'd have to rent a storage space and that would eat into profits.


If it's any consolation you usually get the container for free.

----------


## Spruce

There's a new one on E$%y right now for 240.00 shipped, folks...
Here ya go...

I'm waiting for 150.00, dinged...    :Wink: 
...and shipped...
...with case...

EDIT:  Whoops, sold...

----------


## Mandolin Enthusiast

I installed a  4-saddle bridge from Moongazermusic.com immediately upon receiving my Mando-Strat.  It fit perfectly; even the screw holes lined up.  Now the intonation is perfect on every string.  I plan to install the Almuse/Moongazer upgrade pickup as soon as I can get one, as I have an acute case of the weak E string syndrome.  I believe that with these two upgrades, the Mando-Strat will be totally worthy.  The factory neck and body seem like classic Fender quality to me.  Playing through the clean channel in a Roland Cube Mini, I'm getting just the sound I want.

----------

Mike Black

----------


## mando65

A matter of taste, but I dont like the tort pickguard / brown (ish) pick up cover color combination on my Mando Strat, although vintage correct. So I took the dimensions of the pu-cover and after a while the cad program came up with this to be 3D printed in white





I like the single-coil size humbuckers for Strats...... so with a little (a lot of) fantasy

----------


## JimRichter

> Was the trade name 'Mandocaster; ever owned by Fender Co, or was it open, because it was just vernacular 
>  used by the Players, but never registered by the Company?


No, to Fender it was the Fender Electric Mandolin.  Mandocaster is player's vernacular and that's how Eastwood jumped in to use it.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> There's a new one on E$%y right now for 240.00 shipped, folks...
> Here ya go...
> 
> I'm waiting for 150.00, dinged...   
> ...and shipped...
> ...with case...
> 
> EDIT:  Whoops, sold...


Yup, and I missed it  :Frown:

----------


## delsbrother

Just waiting for decent (ehrm, _any_) choice in color...

----------


## Mike Black

I got and installed the new Almuse Mando-strat pickup today.  I opted for the Dark Chocolate version.  I have really been liking the sound of this thing unplugged, but really couldn't stand the sound plugged in.  Now with the new pickup, it's doing a great job of recreating the true sound of the mandocaster.  I haven't got a chance to plug it into the bigger amp yet, but sounds pretty sweet and even across all the strings through the Pignose.   



 NFI....But I'd strongly recommend this modification and replace the pickup.   :Mandosmiley: 

  And since the soldering iron was hot, I figured that I might as well do some extra tweaking on the electronics.   :Smile:     The red button is a "Kill Switch" added just for fun.

----------

Ed Goist, 

Michael Eck, 

Soundfarmer Pete, 

Spruce

----------


## Michael Eck

Mike,

The stock pickup, being single coil, is a little buzzy through the Fishman LoudBox Mini. Any comments on whether the Almuse is less/more/same buzzy?

----------


## mtm

I'm STILL waiting for mine.  How difficult is it to swap out the pickup?  I own a soldering iron but have no confidence with it....

----------


## Mike Black

> I'm STILL waiting for mine.  How difficult is it to swap out the pickup?  I own a soldering iron but have no confidence with it....


It's very easy to replace.  Just switching two wires. 

As for the hum?   It seems really quiet.   I haven't gotten to play a lot with it yet, but through the Pignose under florescent lights, I didn't notice any hum or buzz.

----------


## Verne Andru

So what are people looking at in extra costs to get their $299 mando strat up to snuff? Sounds like bridge and pickup replacement plus a case - that's, what, another $200-300? Fairly typical of Fender - put out something with parts of just enough quality so they can't be called liars and leave it to customers to put in the same money again to turn it into a gig-level instrument.

Not dissing Fender or the Mando-Strat, just calling a spade a shovel. Probably a nice little player with upgrades but it's more like a $500-$600 touch than the $300 sticker price.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I love hot rods. Building them is half the fun and who's worried about price? I've seen people put Waverly tuners on mandolins that cost them less than the tuners.

----------


## Verne Andru

> I love hot rods. Building them is half the fun and who's worried about price? I've seen people put Waverly tuners on mandolins that cost them less than the tuners.


I do too. In fact most of my instruments are cheapo's that I've pimped out. I've been doing it since I was a teenager and derive great satisfaction from it.

My comments are more for players who are not that technically sophisticated to do their own modding. From my time around here it appears there are more of them than the others and it can come across as a bit disingenuous to hype something at $299 when the reality is they will be spending far more to get a descent instrument. Many of those people would also have to incur installation charges as they are not comfortable taking screwdrivers and soldering irons to new instruments.

Not dissing the mando-strat, just trying to keep the conversation real for everybody.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Go forth with the courage of the ignorant I always say.

----------

Mike Black

----------


## Mike Black

> So what are people looking at in extra costs to get their $299 mando strat up to snuff? Sounds like bridge and pickup replacement plus a case - that's, what, another $200-300? Fairly typical of Fender - put out something with parts of just enough quality so they can't be called liars and leave it to customers to put in the same money again to turn it into a gig-level instrument.
> 
> Not dissing Fender or the Mando-Strat, just calling a spade a shovel. Probably a nice little player with upgrades but it's more like a $500-$600 touch than the $300 sticker price.


I have about another $135 in it with the case, pickup, bridge, kill switch and extra capacitors and resistors.

----------


## Mike Black

When I was in there installing the pickup and kill switch I figured that I'd also do this little modification too.

----------

Barry Wilson, 

padawan

----------


## Mike Black

> I'm STILL waiting for mine.  How difficult is it to swap out the pickup?  I own a soldering iron but have no confidence with it....


This might help you.

----------

biologyprof, 

craig.collas

----------


## biologyprof

> So what are people looking at in extra costs to get their $299 mando strat up to snuff...Probably a nice little player with upgrades but it's more like a $500-$600 touch than the $300 sticker price.


In my case not that high. Mandostrat $259 local shop, New Mando Strat upgrade pickup $52.50 at http://www.moongazermusic.com/alvi50pi.htm,  BP-2327-008 Wilkinson Compensated Brass Saddle Set for $28 at
http://www.allparts.com/BP-2327-008-...et_p_1083.html, Boulder Alpine A-Model mandolin Gigbag $52.95 at http://www.folkmusician.com/Boulder-...fo/CB%2D321GN/
for a grand total of $392.45. So, for a wee tad shy of $100 over the going price, or $133.45 over the cost of my Mandostrat I'll have that "nice little player".

----------

Mike Black

----------


## mandolinstew

just saw this on e bay: Fender FM 984 (mando strat?) $750 made in Korea 2008.color is seafoam green or sonic blue

----------


## jefflester

> just saw this on e bay: Fender FM 984 (mando strat?) $750 made in Korea 2008.color is seafoam green or sonic blue


Yes, those were the import ones released about 5 years. They were never officially available (in the US), just sold through wholesale liquidation. You can read about it here:
http://emando.com/builders_active/Fender2.htm

There was also plenty of discussion about them here on the Cafe. Like here:
http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...ghlight=Fender

----------


## Rick Jones

> When I was in there installing the pickup and kill switch I figured that I'd also do this little modification too.


Ha!! Great to see this here! My good friend Brian Delaney - wonderful jazz guitarist, friend, mentor, and in a former life, guitar tech to a number of big names. This guy knows more about guitars, instruments in general, than most folks you're likely to meet. He recommended this mod to me several years ago, and I've included it in my guitar projects ever since - and it will be included in the electric mandolins I'm working on now. It's a great mod, suggested by a great guy.

----------

Mike Black, 

zoukboy

----------


## mtm

learning mando modifications, how convenient !!!   ... "sorry honey, can't get to vacuuming right now ... I'm concentrating on getting this soldering done correctly on my new pickup install, I may be a few hours" ..... another exciting challenge that will get me out of household chores (and there IS the time devoted to actually learning to play !!)  MandolinCafe to the rescue !!!!

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

> just saw this on e bay: Fender FM 984 (mando strat?) $750 made in Korea 2008.color is seafoam green or sonic blue


Oh Gawd.  Want.
Really not fussed about the new mandostrat, but an FM 984?  That's cool.

Why?  I dunno.  Maybe it's the sheer funkiness of it.  Sonic blue under aging toner that creates an inadvertent and inconsistent sea foam green.  Maybe it's the slab cut of the body (no contours).  (Really, who needs contours on a mandolin?)  Maybe its because I have a FM 988 and want the complete set.   :Wink: 

Daniel

----------


## F-2 Dave

> Oh Gawd.  Want.
> Really not fussed about the new mandostrat, but an FM 984?  That's cool.
> 
> Why?  I dunno.  Maybe it's the sheer funkiness of it.  Sonic blue under aging toner that creates an inadvertent and inconsistent sea foam green.  Maybe it's the slab cut of the body (no contours).  (Really, who needs contours on a mandolin?)  Maybe its because I have a FM 988 and want the complete set.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel


It has been re-listed starting at $550. It's hard to not jump in (free shipping too). Let me know if you get in on the bidding so I won't.

----------


## mtm

My MandoStrat finally arrived yesterday.  As a novice, I'll not embarrass myself with any technical comments but it seems solidly built and sounds nice through my Kustom KAA35thDFX, which is an acoustic amp but it's what I have.  It is a little buzzy but I think that has more to do with the room I'm in than the instrument.  II had a couple of hours to play around, and enjoyed running it through Garageband's various amps and effects.  Until I notice a need, I'll think I'll keep the soldering iron in the basement where it won't do me or the instrument any harm...

I did go through a local guitar shop (CreamCityMusic) rather than Guitar Center, and was nonplussed with their service.  There was a 2 week delay "somehow" in delivery, and they said it was "checked out" when I picked it up, but when asked if they had plugged it in, they said no.  So, how was it checked out then?  They gave me the couple of hex tools for adjustments, but they didn't show me how to do the adjustments, and there's no 'manual' with it.  I guess I'm supposed to know how to do those things.  I don't know if $270 is just not enough for them to 'bother' or if it was because it's a mando and they specialize in guitars, but not impressed.  

Alrighty .. now for the enjoyable part of learning to play it...

----------


## jfbrown42

I received mine yesterday. So far I'm impressed with the feel of the neck and the electronics. The bridge is as mentioned uncompensated, so intonation may not be perfect, but I don't play much up the neck anyway. It balances very nicely on a guitar strap. It's heavier than an acoustic mando, but I don't notice it on the guitar strap. It's great for messing around on in the house unplugged.

To get an acoustic-y sound I'm running it though my Zoom G3 guitar pedal's Acoustic Guitar simulator patch which has two reverbs, chorus and a noise gate on it. It sounds pretty good.

I'm using my Boulder Alpine Series A-Style Mando gigbag. It fits fine.

I bought this for performing on stage with a rock band, and I think it will fit the bill just fine.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## maplebeans

Ordered my first emando today thanks to the fender 10 percent off sale.  Got a Rogue at Christmas and have been really enjoying.  Being an electric guitar player I thought it would be fun to get something I could put through my amps and effects.  Should be goog for quiet practising too since not everyone in my house likes the sound of the Rogue as much as I do. 

I'm hoping I enjoy my new mando strat as much as others do.  As a fender guy I suspect I will.  

 Hopefully I'll be trying it out tomorrow.

----------


## mandolinstew

the Mandostrat plays and sounds great,I did make one little modification tho,I took of the pickup cover and drilled a hole at the E string,put the cover back on,set to the lowest height,and added a small cylinder magnet the same width as the exsisting pole magnet.NICE

----------


## maplebeans

Mine arrived today and I'm pretty pleased.    Expectations exceeded for sure.   Two piece body but you really have to look carefully to find the seam.  Overall looks great!

My action was really high but I cranked it down 2 or 3 turns and its pretty good now.   Intonation was better then expected too.  I'm thinking of buying some wilkinson compensated saddles for it but mainly for the brass as opposed to the intonation improvement.  Other then that no other mods planned. I think I'd be better to focus on learning something to play other then loosing my religon. 

I was pleasantly surprised how loud it was unplugged.  Almost as loud as my rogue but that's likely more of a testament to how quiet the rogue is!

Plugged in it sounds great.  Nice and mandoliny and works great for effects. 

What's everyone suggesting for replacement strings?

----------


## David Lewis

Jazzmando flatwound s are my choice for my solidbody.

----------


## Mark EL

Is there a clear choice for either a soft or hard case for the new Mando strat?  I saw a few earlier suggestions in this thread but I'm looking for wisdom after experience. Anyone try the $29.95 Fender branded gigbag?  How does that tweed rectangular tenor uke case work? Clean fit?

It's a great bargain at the price point, imo, but I think I am going to get the fully intonable bridge. Undecided on pickup changeout, need time with it after the bridge change I think. +1 for the "exceeds expectations" comments. This was exactly what I said upon receiving mine.

I bought it because I need something to travel and practice with for extended periods that is inexpensive and hardy enough for a high, desert mountain environment. Now that I have this one for that purpose I'm actually considering another to keep at home, on its own musical merits.  :Smile: 

Comments and recommendations on cases and other issues from fellow Mando Strat owners appreciated! Mark.

----------


## mtm

time for me to get a gig bag also ... what have people found useful???

mtm




> Is there a clear choice for either a soft or hard case for the new Mando strat?  I saw a few earlier suggestions in this thread but I'm looking for wisdom after experience. Anyone try the $29.95 Fender branded gigbag?  How does that tweed rectangular tenor uke case work? Clean fit?
> 
> It's a great bargain at the price point, imo, but I think I am going to get the fully intonable bridge. Undecided on pickup changeout, need time with it after the bridge change I think. +1 for the "exceeds expectations" comments. This was exactly what I said upon receiving mine.
> 
> I bought it because I need something to travel and practice with for extended periods that is inexpensive and hardy enough for a high, desert mountain environment. Now that I have this one for that purpose I'm actually considering another to keep at home, on its own musical merits. 
> 
> Comments and recommendations on cases and other issues from fellow Mando Strat owners appreciated! Mark.

----------


## redrector

I bought the fender gig bag from musicians supply .I like it a lot, its got straps on back for easy transporting.pocket for chord tuner ect. I replaced the bridge tryed the moongazer but didnt like it.The saddels on the treble strings tipped when bending strings. I bought a calaham intonated saddel for a telecaster and used two out of the three. The distance betreen the screws are wider so the strings dont ride on screws like the wilkenson saddel.I also bouht the moongazer pickup but i sold it i liked the original better got the twang sound.

----------

Mark EL

----------


## Mark EL

Thanks for the info above redrector! I was hoping the Fender bag at $30 would be the ticket. Interesting info on your ventures with bridge and pickup. Any other real experiments and conclusions out there?  Thx, ML.

----------


## JimRichter

Outside of the occasional univibe or octavia (and Holy Grail reverb), the mando is straight into the Marshall Class 5 mini plexi.  These two were meant to be together.

----------

craig.collas, 

Dave Greenspoon, 

houseworker, 

Mike Black

----------


## Altar

YES!! I'm amazed that you got those serious TONZ from one of these little toys.

 :Cow:

----------


## delsbrother

I like how if you didn't know that was an emando, that angle looks like Jim is 20 feet tall.

----------

eadg145

----------


## Spruce

Can anyone top 219.00 shipped for one of these?    :Wink: 
Here 'tis...

I'll be re-finning this puppy in a custom color with a matching peghead, and adding a mint 'guard to boot...
Any requests for color?
I'm leaning towards Oly White...

Or, maybe do a copy of this one??

OK, over and out...

----------


## Andyesquire

Got mine yesterday.  I like it, but have a few issues.  When amplified, the sustain on the lower pitched strings (g and a) is way longer than on the higher pitched e string.  Almost absurdly longer.  A co-worker who plays the bass recommended that I adjust the pickup so that it is closer to the e string.  Anyone else had this issue??  

I will also try it through a new amp tonight.

----------


## Altar

Hey Bruce, did you notice the 4 on a plate tuners on that CAR mando? Was that standard for all of them?

----------


## Spruce

> Hey Bruce, did you notice the 4 on a plate tuners on that CAR mando? Was that standard for all of them?


Yeah, very interesting....
Check out _this_ one...







Ooh la la...

----------


## Andyesquire

Adjusting the action at the bridge made a huge difference. No more freakish low sustain and more playable.

----------


## Altar

Good god bruce, fap material right there. freaking amazing.

----------


## Spruce

> Good god bruce, fap material right there. freaking amazing.


I'm gonna go with a '62 CAR copy, as the anodized 'guard is too hard to reproduce...
Stay tuned...

----------


## Altar

You could see about a spitfire tort guard over olympic white...

 :Whistling:

----------


## Spruce

> You could see about a spitfire tort guard over olympic white...


Or over a 'burst...
Problem is, that burst _sucks_...   :Wink:

----------


## Altar

It does. Target burst for the win.

----------


## Pepe

> When I was coming up, Tele's were for those who couldn't afford a real guitar. I really don't understand the attraction to them by current generation other than they are waxing prophetic for all things old. Just cause it's old doesn't mean it's good. That said, I did finally get a Telecaster but I got the Aerodyne Tele which, IMHO, fixes everything wrong with the standard Tele design.
> 
> I just so happen to have a Rickenbacker 650 Sierra - 24K Gold plated hardware and all. It's the meanest, rawkingest guitar you'll ever find.


The current generation? Probably just cashing in on the wisdom of the previous generation.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Telecaster_players

Maybe have a look at TDPRI - likely the largest site dedicated to one model of instrument in existence.

Remind me what the current & historical significance of the 650 Sierra is, if you'd be so kind?

----------


## Verne Andru

> Remind me what the current & historical significance of the 650 Sierra is, if you'd be so kind?


Absolutely none.

----------


## David Lewis

I play a Tele, wouldn't play anything else. Except, of course, a mandolin. Or a banjo. Or a bass.

----------


## Ben Milne

> Yeah, very interesting....
> Check out _this_ one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh la la...


Are the 4 on a plate machine heads available anywhere? 
This looks so much more elegant than the Kludgesons that the mandostrat appears to come with.

----------


## Altar

http://www.ebay.com/itm/50s-KLUSON-U...item5d43713ec1

I REALLY want these, especially because they are so rare, and rarely turn up, but it will be a little before I've got cash in the bank.  :Cow:

----------


## Spruce

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/50s-KLUSON-U...item5d43713ec1
> 
> I REALLY want these, especially because they are so rare, and rarely turn up, but it will be a little before I've got cash in the bank.


Thanks Altar...
IOU one...     :Wink:

----------


## Altar

> Thanks Altar...
> IOU one...


Dammit, I don't like you now.

 :Wink: 

Kidding. Just sell them to me and all is good.  :Whistling:

----------


## Ben Milne

If you wanted them, posting the link here was definitely not the thing to do.
Nice pick up Spruce.

----------


## Soundfarmer Pete

To my mind, those slotted string posts are one of Fenders worst features......Why do they persist with them? .....

----------


## Ben Milne

Fair point Pete. I wonder what mandolin Bruce's newly acquired Kluson plate came from.

----------


## Altar

> If you wanted them, posting the link here was definitely not the thing to do.
> Nice pick up Spruce.


Haha, I was just messing around. Bruce and I go way back, um... right?  :Cow:

----------


## Spruce

Oh yeah...   
I guess you can figure out where these are heading, no?   :Wink:

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Check out these Klusons, and a Cloud tailpiece...and a pickguard... and a mandolin:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1950s-Kay-Ma...item2c726af568

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Of course if you want to get 'creative' I have two of these:

----------


## Spruce

> Check out these Klusons, and a Cloud tailpiece...and a pickguard... and a mandolin:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1950s-Kay-Ma...item2c726af568


Nice...
Guess those single-plate Klusons were on a lot of mandos back then...

----------


## Altar

> Check out these Klusons, and a Cloud tailpiece...and a pickguard... and a mandolin:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1950s-Kay-Ma...item2c726af568


Major facepalm... Thanks.  :Wink: 




> Oh yeah...   
> I guess you can figure out where these are heading, no?


Straight to your brand new fender mando!!

----------


## Spruce

> Straight to your brand new fender mando!!

----------


## Altar

pppppppppppppppppiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiccccccccccccs  ssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Good lawdy, you can't do this to me!!!!

I was thinking desert tan with a cream guard would be knockout with a matching first phase duo sonic.

----------


## Altar

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1965-FENDER-...item5d430a207a

If it weren't so expensive...

----------


## Spruce

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1965-FENDER-...item5d430a207a
> 
> If it weren't so expensive...


Yep...
I'm making 'guards as we speak using the Mando-strat guard as a template...
15 bucks for a nice sheet of mint that will make 3 of 'em...
Pretty easy to do...







> pppppppppppppppppiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiccccccccccccs  ssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gotta wait 2 months for the lacquer to cure....
Then it'll be pics galore...

----------


## Altar

As soon as I get my hands on one of these, I'll PM you on OSG... I'll be needing a guard.

And as for a matching duo sonic, why not stick them together?  :Wink:  I WILL do this. Someday...

----------


## Altar

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Gibs...item4d11fb31a9

Bruce...

Sucker.  :Whistling:

----------


## mandroid

My A40 had some of those rot off buttons on those kind of tuners.

----------


## Altar

Tuners came. Anyone want tuners for a lefty fender emando?

----------


## Spruce

> Anyone want tuners for a lefty fender emando?


I wonder if they made any lefties in the reissue batch??   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Mine's in the post - Ebay $240

----------


## Altar

> I wonder if they made any lefties in the reissue batch??


Nah. When Fender does lefty reissues, the whole world knows about it, because the southpaws won't shut up.  :Wink: 

Over on OSG, guy named CooterFinger could almost surely make a lefty body/neck pair. Pair that with the hardware from these, and boom... Leftie's in business.

----------


## Altar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuDP7c3Zd8I&app=desktop

----------


## Altar

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Unknown-Vint...item51b1dadd06

Get it guys!

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

My Emando arrived today.  A slight buzz on the G string - appears to be at the first fret - string is low in the nut... no problems with the string fretted anywhere...

----------


## Spruce

> Are the 4 on a plate machine heads available anywhere? 
> This looks so much more elegant than the Kludgesons that the mandostrat appears to come with.


For those of you wanting to install vintage Kluson 4-on-a-plate tuners on the new Mandocaster re-issue, the holes _do not_ line up...     :Frown: 

You're welcome...    :Wink:

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Bruce, next time you come down bring some tools and I'll turn you loose on 'upgrading' the Mandocaster...

----------


## Spruce

I'll be down on Monday, Eddie...
Might be cutting the 3-ply mint pickguards this week, in which case I'll bring you one...
I painted mine Candy Apple Red, and am waiting for the lacquer to cure so I can ding it up...
Pics in a couple weeks or so...

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Pity it wasn't today, Bruce.  I had a gig tonight at an ECD.  I could have used a guitar backing - or a Jimmy Page stand-in on double-neck... back-brace included...

----------


## Altar

> For those of you wanting to install vintage Kluson 4-on-a-plate tuners on the new Mandocaster re-issue, the holes _do not_ line up...    
> 
> You're welcome...


I found this too... 

BUT, if you're doing a matching headstock anyways, a simple plug and redrill won't be hard, and will be completely covered up.

----------


## Spruce

Good point...
Already CAR'd the peghead, however...

----------


## Altar

No sweat, I've got mine...

Still haven't got the mando, though. :Wink:

----------


## Ulysees

> In no particular order...


Going back several months here... sorry... 
But what is that one just above the Gold Tones? It looks gorgeous.

----------


## Verne Andru

> Going back several months here... sorry... 
> But what is that one just above the Gold Tones? It looks gorgeous.


If you mean this one:



Morgan Munroe.

----------


## Ulysees

How does it stack up against the Mando-Strat? 8 vs 4 string yeah but they are also similar base price range. I've been playing for a little over 6 months now and I feel I've made some good progress, especially considering this is my first instrument (alright I can play Twinkle Twinkle Little Star on the piano...). 
What would you guys recommend for someone with no real electric experience? I've been very seriously considering the Mando-Strat to be able to play like an electric guitar ( but with mandolin fingering and such) so it would be mild gig-ish caliber playing

----------


## Verne Andru

You can always string an 8 as a 4 but not a 4 as an 8. This MM has 2 pickups, which allows for such things as humbucking, a pickup switch and individually intone-able saddles the Mandostrat doesn't have. But if you absolutely need "Fender" on the headstock, your choices are limited. If you want something that gives you the best bang for the buck, IMHO, this MM is pretty hard to beat.

I have a 5 string Fender emando and an acoustic 8 string with electronics. I prefer the single-course more for electric tones as I run through effects and like the sound of single over doubles. YMMV.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

My Fender buzzed even with the action set high so Spruce suggested I shim the neck with a pick.  So I loosened the bolts, inserted a pick, tightened the bolts, and VOILA... perfect...  Thanks Bruce.  Parisienne Walkways sounds great on it... and, of course, Albatross...

----------


## Spruce

Ahhh yes...
Albatross...

----------

Eddie Sheehy

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

And "Parisienne Walkways"...

----------

Spruce

----------


## Spruce

Oh boy....
This--married with a refinned Mando Strat--might create some problems down the line...

 :Smile:

----------

Mike Black, 

Vernon Hughes

----------


## F-2 Dave

would that neck work on a new mando strat without modifying either?

----------


## eadg145

> My Fender buzzed even with the action set high so Spruce suggested I shim the neck with a pick. So I loosened the bolts, inserted a pick, tightened the bolts, and VOILA... perfect


I'll bet it would be even MORE perfect if that pick had been a Blue Chip.  :Whistling:

----------


## Altar

> Oh boy....
> This--married with a refinned Mando Strat--might create some problems down the line...


Look through his items... What the hell is his wife getting for Christmas???

----------


## Ulysees

Well for me it doesn't HAVE to say Fender, but I just really like what the Mando Strat brings to the table, and how upgradeable it seems as well. I've heard a lot less about the Morgan Monroe and can't really find any#reviews or even a video of what it sounds like. Plus like you said^ I also would prefer single course for an electric. If I do get a Fender a new Moongazer bridge will definitely follow soon...

----------


## Mike Black

So Bruce....Is this what yours is looking like? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131044881357

----------


## Spruce

> So Bruce....Is this what yours is looking like? 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131044881357


I saw that...
Yes, that's the vibe I was going for...
What's with that pickguard??  Never seen anything like that...

I'm in the middle of a fun disaster with that Mando-Strat...    :Smile: 

Had the candy apple red sprayed over the poly, and tried to heat it up to age it a little.....
...and the poly exploded...    :Wink: 

So-ooo, my 5 hour 60's makeover is turning into a full-blown project, which is fine by me...
Except that I'm now leaning towards Olympic White with a mint 'guard...

Will obviously keep ya all posted...

----------


## mandroid

They could have used an Ash Body.. the  Louisville Slugger finish , 

sounds like you got the flame  part working.

----------


## Altar

Someone sanded the anodized guard on that one.

----------

Spruce

----------


## vwfye

> Outside of the occasional univibe or octavia (and Holy Grail reverb), the mando is straight into the Marshall Class 5 mini plexi.  These two were meant to be together.


Jim, you are a truely gifted musician!  I would love to have 1/5 of your ability.  WOW!

----------


## bohemianbiker

1st time poster.  Well, I bought one of these on guitarcenter.com on Dec. 30 for $300, and it's being shipped to a store near my house.  This will be the 1st electric instrument I've ever owned, and I'm not sure exactly why I bought it or where I'll play it, but it just looked like it would be fun.

I discovered this thread after I purchased the Mando Strat, and I see that some folks got it at a cheaper price.  Guitarcenter.com has a 30 day price guarantee (link below), so if I can find a cheaper price (but not a sale price), guitarcenter will refund the difference plus 10%.  Is anyone aware of a place selling these cheaper than $300?  Thanks.  bb

http://guitarcenter.custhelp.com/app...1280/related/1

----------


## bohemianbiker

1 other question I forgot to ask:  I guess I will need to buy an amp for this.  Not looking for anything special or expensive, just something to play at home, or occasionally at rehearsal for the mandolin orchestra I play with.  Any recommendations?  Thanks. bb

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

I use a Roland Cube or a Pignose Hog 30... both have battery capability as well as plug-in.

----------


## bohemianbiker

Thanks for the info.

On a different topic, I emailed Fender and asked what case they might recommend, and they sent me the following:

"Thanks for writing in!

As of right now, there’s no specific, designated case attached to the Mando-Strat. However, that model should fit into an “F” style Mandolin case. I’ll include some links below!



http://www.musiciansfriend.com/acces...hardshell-case



http://www.amazon.com/SKB-Universal-.../dp/B002WJHFU0 "

bb

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

I think it will fit in a GoldTone case - the one that fits the Fender FM 62SCE.

----------


## mrmando

An old Fender MC510 case is a good option if you can find one.

----------


## Milkman

I picked up a Mando Strat in December.

First, they're made in Indonesia (didn't read the entire thread so if that's already known, sorry).

The bridge has to be replaced to make it a stage worthy instrument. I've already ordered a properly intonatable four saddle bridge.

The set up was brutal, although what do you expect from a sub $300 instrument?

There were also fit and finish problems. Foil shielding was visibly protruding from beneath the pickguard.

Having said all that, with a decent bridge (once that arrives) and set up, it's a fun mandolin to bang away on. I'm using it for a song by a Canadian band called FM (Phasors on Stun).

As for a HS case, the cases I built for my F type and also my Godin A8 both fit the Mando Strat like a glove.

----------


## Verne Andru

> Having said all that, with a decent bridge (once that arrives) and set up, it's a fun mandolin to bang away on. I'm using it for a song by a Canadian band called FM (Phasors on Stun).


Hey, I've got that album [and their other one]! So cool to hear other peeps go that far back as well! Didn't remember mandolin in it, so I'll have to dust it off and take a new listen.

Have fun rocking your new Mandostrat!

----------


## padawan

> I picked up a Mando Strat in December.
> ...
> The bridge has to be replaced to make it a stage worthy instrument. I've already ordered a properly intonatable four saddle bridge.
> 
> The set up was brutal, although what do you expect from a sub $300 instrument?
> 
> There were also fit and finish problems. Foil shielding was visibly protruding from beneath the pickguard.
> 
> Having said all that, with a decent bridge (once that arrives) and set up, it's a fun mandolin to bang away on. I'm using it for a song by a Canadian band called FM (Phasors on Stun).
> ...


 I just got mine (used) two days ago and it had zero fit/finish issues and was already set up very well (the cover plastic was still on the pick guard too.   I agree that the bridge really needs to be replaced.  I'm waiting for Moongazer to get more in stock.   If you don't mind my asking, which one did you use?

 Case wise, mine came with a gig bag that was apparently built for an A style octave because it is wayyyy too big. 
 I'll try out my other cases tonight and post up if any of them are a good fit.

  That thing is a blast to play, even at noob level.  I think I'm going to get me a wahwah pedal _and_ an overdrive   ...just to annoy my neighbors (and my mandolin teacher).

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## padawan

Of the cases and gig bags that I own the best fit is my Boulder "Alpine Series" backpack/gig bag.  The neck of it is about 3 inches too long but the space for the body is a decent fit.  Wad up a polishing cloth by the headstock and it works very well indeed.  Plus its a really well designed bag.  This will be what I carry mine around in (at least until I find a hard case that works well).    Here's what it looks like: ALPINE MANDOLIN GIGBAG at Elderly

  Hard cases: My TKL cases fit _almost_ well.  The body fits nicely but the headstock is held up a little too high by the neck brace.  The case will close without much pressure but its a very close thing.  It will work in a pinch but would need modification to be ideal.

----------


## padawan

> Oh boy....
> This--married with a refinned Mando Strat--might create some problems down the line...


 FYI: The price has dropped considerably (almost in half) since you first posted it. 
Linky Link

----------


## bohemianbiker

> The set up was brutal, although what do you expect from a sub $300 instrument?


The set up on mine was also brutal.  This is my first electric instrument, so pardon my ignorance, but how does one change the set up an electric instrument?  Thanks.  bb

----------


## mandroid

1) are the frets all  level ?

----------


## Verne Andru

> The set up on mine was also brutal.  This is my first electric instrument, so pardon my ignorance, but how does one change the set up an electric instrument?  Thanks.  bb


1] Check neck relief, nut and bridge first and formulate a game-plan from there
2] First issue is usually getting the neck straight and frets leveled. IIRC these have a truss-rod adjustment at the heel, which means you have to take the neck off to make any adjustment. It's bolt-on so you can always shim the neck, if needed.
3] Make adjustments to the nut - usually it's cut too high and you need to drop the strings closer to the fretboard to get proper intonation up and down the neck.
4] Adjust the bridge for proper string height first, then intonation at the 12th fret. Once that's done recheck intonation up and down the neck, particularly around the first 3 frets to ensure the nut is cut correctly.
5] Fret every fret to check for buzz.
6] Goto step 1 and go through all this again until it plays the way you want it to.

Of course there's more you can do, but this should get you in the zone.

----------


## mrmando

> I'm using it for a song by a Canadian band called FM (Phasors on Stun).
> 			
> 		
> 
> Hey, I've got that album [and their other one]! So cool to hear other peeps go that far back as well! Didn't remember mandolin in it, so I'll have to dust it off and take a new listen.


Well, here it is ... that's Nash the Slash on his Gibson EM200, sometime before he began wrapping his head in Ace bandages. Some fun crosspicking figures here that give the tune some bounce. The tremolo intro would be a lot easier with 8 strings, methinks.

----------


## Verne Andru

Wow - thanks for that FM post. I always thought they were just electronic - who knew. Are any other tunes done with mandolin?

----------


## delsbrother

Waitaminute... Nash the Slash wore a top hat??? That can't be just a coincidence.... OR CAN IT??

----------


## narrick

i've been playing my new mandostrat for a few days now, it's a very fun mandolin.  :Mandosmiley: 

before i decided on the mandostrat i went to a music store to try an eastwood mandocaster, it may be that there wasn't a mandolin player in that shop to make a good setup, but i found that mandocaster unplayable, some days later i bought my mandostrat on an internet store, i couldn't find a mandostrat in any shop in my area (Madrid, Spain) so i thought that i could buy one to try, and ask for a refund (paying the return shipment) if i didn't like it.

when it arrived, the intonation was ok but the action was way too high, i lowered the bridge saddles and now it plays very easily, the fretwork is well done, so lowering the action didn't cause fret buzz. it takes some time to get familiar with the single strings, but in two or three days of playing it feels like home.

right now i'm not feeling any need for upgrades, the pickup sounds good to my ears playing through my fender passport mini, and i didn't find any problem to adjust the factory bridge to reach a not perfect but ok intonation, it's enough for me at the moment, maybe in the future... im playing higher in the fretboard with this mando than with my acoustics, so maybe i'lll need a fully adjustable bridge soon, we'll see...

----------


## redrector

I went though changing bridge and pickup twice and found that the original setup was the best. For what its worth save time and money and spend time getting use to electric versus acoustic.

----------


## bohemianbiker

Thanks to Verne and others for the tips.  Basically, when I tune the open strings correctly, it's out of tune on the 5th fret.  When I tune to the 5th fret, it's in tune on the 12th fret, but not on the open strings.  Plus there's some fret buzz higher up the neck.  Have decided to take it to a guitar tech to have it set up (he has done set ups for others in the mandolin orchestra I play in, and comes recommended). We'll see how it is after that, but I suspect I will take redrector's advice and just spend time playing it for a while before I make any changes.  For me there's no hurry in getting it "gig ready."  bb

----------


## Ted Eschliman

New at 2014 Winter NAMM!

----------


## tkdboyd

Thank you for the pic. Can't look at that head-stock without thinking about garden gnomes!

----------

Soundfarmer Pete

----------


## lukmanohnz

I just re-strung my new Fender Mandostrat and adjusted the action and intonation - made a huge improvement in playability.  The stock gauges on mine were .012, .016, .026, and .036.  I restrung it with D'Addario electric guitar strings at .009, .014, .024, and .034.  I also bought a .010 for the high E in case the .009 was too floppy, but I really like the feel of that .009 and now whole-step bends on the E and A are possible without causing my fingers to bleed  :Redface: .  I lowered the saddles by about 2.5 turns on all set screws, and used a strobe tuner app on my iPad to dial in the intonation on the 1st and 3rd strings to match the fretted and harmonic octave.  The 2nd and 4th are still off because of the uncompensated saddles, but I plan to retrofit it with compensated saddles as soon as I settle on which type to go with.  The fret ends are just a bit sharp, so I will dress them soon as well.  Overall I am really very pleased with this purchase, even with the less than optimal setup as purchased. I don't really expect perfection from a $300 instrument. Has anyone else altered their string gauges?

----------


## Michael Sleator

I've been enjoying my Mandostrat for a year and a half or so.  When I first got it, I very quickly realized that the bridge assembly was rubbish.  Apart from the intonation problems that other people have commented on here, I found that no matter how I played it, the ends of those headless setscrews were excruciatingly painful on the heel of my hand.  Maybe it's just the size or shape of my hands, or my style of playing, because I haven't seen anyone else mention this, but for me it was almost unplayable.

After puzzling over just what Fender was thinking to produce such a monstrosity, I realized a couple of things.  One was that those bent up tabs on either side of the base plate were clearly there to hold a cover.  What else could they be for?  But then, where was the cover? Could mine just be missing?  Nope.  Nowhere in any of the marketing photos did they show a bridge cover on the Mandostrat.  But, aha!  The original Mandocaster, that's another story.  Almost all of the pictures on the web of the original Mandocasters show them with a metal bridge cover! In their press material, Fender boasts that the same machinery used to make the bridges for the original Mandocaster were used to make the bridges for the re-issue.  They're so proud of this, apparently, that they couldn't bear to hide their masterpieces under anything like the original bridge cover. 

Clearly, the right solution was to design an entirely new bridge, with four independently adjustable saddles and no protruding sharp bits.  That would have to wait.  Changing the screws to shorter ones with smooth heads would help, but I really wanted something over the whole bridge.  So, I sat down at the computer and much, much later, got this out of the 3D printer:





It looks a bit funky, but it's very comfortable.  It is press-fit over the side tabs and back of the bridge plate, and is quite solid.  I thought about cutting down or replacing the longer screws, which would have allowed me to lower the overall height a few millimeters, but decided to try it with everything stock.  As it turns out, the height doesn't seem to be a bother.

Just thought folks might be interested.  I think I'll print one in black to see how that looks.

----------

Jess L.

----------


## Gunwald

Nice and sophisticated solution! And, yes, I believe it will look more attractive in black. 
I myself have chosen the less complex solution and just replaced the height adjusting screws to shorter ones. It worked out well but it could still be more pleasant to place your palm on the bridge.

----------


## spufman

Very cool printing design.

Yes, I have many times through the years, chastised bass bridges for their too-long screws. Musicman, Zon and G&L manage to use appropriately sized screws, so why shouldn't everyone? Even ads for replacement bridges show gougers! A Dremel with cutting disk solves the problem, but I shouldn't need to do that.

----------


## Verne Andru

> I found that no matter how I played it, the ends of those headless setscrews were excruciatingly painful on the heel of my hand.  Maybe it's just the size or shape of my hands, or my style of playing, ...


No, your playing is probably fine, you just didn't drink the Fender Koolaid, it's part of their mojo.




> Almost all of the pictures on the web of the original Mandocasters show them with a metal bridge cover! In their press material, Fender boasts that the same machinery used to make the bridges for the original Mandocaster were used to make the bridges for the re-issue.  They're so proud of this, apparently, that they couldn't bear to hide their masterpieces under anything like the original bridge cover.


While I agree the bridge cover looks cool and saves one's hands from poorly setup instruments [trimming the screws should be part of a setup] they interfere with the way most people play.

I, and a lot of other electric players, do quite a bit of palm muting, and that's impossible with those covers. That's the main reason people started taking them off back in the day and why Fender stopped making them. Acoustic mando players are used to not having any sustain while electric players are always fighting to keep unwanted strings from ringing.

----------

Jess L.

----------


## Barry Wilson

Even my Fender Strat guitar had the same issues with the setscrews cutting my hand. And it was no $300 instrument lol. They needed to be cut back.. 

That cover reminds me of my old fender jazz bass.

----------


## Michael Sleator

> While I agree the bridge cover looks cool and saves one's hands from poorly setup instruments [trimming the screws should be part of a setup] they interfere with the way most people play.
> 
> I, and a lot of other electric players, do quite a bit of palm muting, and that's impossible with those covers. That's the main reason people started taking them off back in the day and why Fender stopped making them. Acoustic mando players are used to not having any sustain while electric players are always fighting to keep unwanted strings from ringing.


Ah.  Thanks for that explanation.  I'm mainly an acoustic player, and mostly use the electric for late-night noodling with headphones, so I probably come at it with a slightly different approach than an accomplished electric performer.  It still seems like a thin metal cover without sharp corners could expose the strings just as well as the bare bridge does, and make everybody happy in the process.

----------


## Tom Wright

Those Allen-head set screws can be bought in shorter sizes. I guess Fender's supplier just used the size for taller bridges because they have a few thousand of them. Take one to your hardware store and buy the appropriate length.

----------


## mandolinstew

It always bothered me that it came with no cover,I would have paid extra for it.Not everyone smokes and needs an ashtray.Maybe you could make them in pickup brown and offer them for sale.

----------


## Michael Sleator

I did think of offering them for sale, but even though the 3D printer does most of the work, there's still a fair bit of cleanup to be done by hand.  I think I'd have to charge more than they're worth just to justify the time and effort.  Alternatively, I could offer the raw part and let the customer do the cleanup, but even so I'm not sure I want to be in that business.

If they were injection molded the cost per part would be a few cents, but tooling for injection molding is quite expensive, and even if half the MandoStrat owners in the world wanted one, I'm not sure the economics would work out.  (By the way, does anyone know how many MandoStrats Fender made?)

If there's serious interest, I could publish the STL file, and anyone who had access to a 3D printer could print their own (in their choice of color).

Incidentally, 3D printers are handy for other instrument-related things.  A while back one of the tuner knobs on my Flatiron split in half, and after half-heartedly looking for a new set of tuners I just said to heck with it and printed a new knob.  It's not an exact duplicate of the original, but it doesn't stand out at a casual glance from a few feet away, and it seems to be more than strong enough.

----------


## Barry Wilson

a dremmel to the bottom of the screws shortens them

----------


## OKMike

> Thanks for the info.
> 
> On a different topic, I emailed Fender and asked what case they might recommend, and they sent me the following:
> 
> "Thanks for writing in!
> 
> As of right now, theres no specific, designated case attached to the Mando-Strat. However, that model should fit into an F style Mandolin case. Ill include some links below!
> 
> 
> ...



I bought a rectangular case and it works like a champ! It is a universal style

----------


## David Lewis

> I bought a rectangular case and it works like a champ! It is a universal style


Mit that work with an ELS?

http://jbovier.net/mandolins/els/

----------


## lowtone2

> I bought a rectangular case and it works like a champ! It is a universal style


 Which case is it? 

 Another topic-has anyone tried mandola tuning on this Fender? Johnny Gimble style?

----------


## Bob Visentin

> Which case is it? 
> 
>  Another topic-has anyone tried mandola tuning on this Fender? Johnny Gimble style?


I just bought an acoustic  mandola and like it alot.  I was thinking the same thing for my mando-strat.  What gauge strings would you use?

----------


## lowtone2

> I just bought an acoustic  mandola and like it alot.  I was thinking the same thing for my mando-strat.  What gauge strings would you use?


 I was hoping someone had already worked that out. So, I don't know, probably a heavier mandola set, .050 to .015 nickel flatwounds?  

 I'm not even sure what strings are on it from the factory.

----------


## LongBlackVeil

Callaham has shorter screws for strat bridges, don't know if they're the same size or not.

http://www.callahamguitars.com/partsstr.htm

I've always wanted one of the 4 string ones. Anyone try taking 4 strings off the 8 string model?

----------


## Verne Andru

> Callaham has shorter screws for strat bridges, don't know if they're the same size or not.
> 
> http://www.callahamguitars.com/partsstr.htm
> 
> I've always wanted one of the 4 string ones. Anyone try taking 4 strings off the 8 string model?


I remove the extra courses from my 12 string guitars all the time. I like the wider fretboard you get doing this.

----------


## mandroid

> Another topic-has anyone tried mandola tuning on this Fender? Johnny Gimble style?


 Not that specific one but I have 2 CGDA tuned magnetic pickup 4 strings, 1, a solid body
 and other,  a Gibson EM 150. with a different bridge and  nut made.

I use an .050" for the C

----------


## lowtone2

> Not that specific one but I have 2 CGDA tuned magnetic pickup 4 strings, 1, a solid body
>  and other,  a Gibson EM 150. with a different bridge and  nut made.
> 
> I use an .050" for the C


 I'm going to give that a try. Thanks!

----------


## lowtone2

So, I did give it a try. Mandola tuning. Bought a set for electric 5 string, put away the E string and there you are. The bridge saddles barely moved back far enough to intonate, and I had to adjust the nut for C and G strings, but it works very well. I’ve ordered a 4saddle bridge for it, but intonation is pretty close as is. It doesn’t feel loose at all.

----------

